# OBSESSION FEST 2008 ∙



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT 
TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW

THESE HOTELS ARE LOCATED IN COMMERCE GA.

HOWARD JOHNSTON 79.95 706-335-7889

***AMERICAS BEST INN 59.95 706-335-5191 "alot of trailer parking"

***DANDELION INN 706-335-5183

HAMPTON INN 89.00 706-335-6161


DO NOT WAIT UNTILL THE LAST MINUTE TO GET YOU ROOMS 
THERE A LOT GOING ON IN THE AREA THAT WEEKEND
MOPAR SHOW AND COLLEGE FOOT BALL GAMES 

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE HOTEL INFO I HAVE MORE GIVE ME A CALL AT 
864-367-5986 'PERRY' :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN ITS ON,,,WHEN ONLY THA BEST WILL DO,,,OBSESSION FEST TTMT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CAN'T WAIT TO GO THIS YEAR.. LAST YEAR I HEARD WAS A HIT...... BIG PROPS ON THE HOTEL INFO THERE TOO... :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LAST YEARS COVAERAGE WHICH YOU CAN ALSO CHATCH ON CALI SWANGIN'S 
NEW DVD'S AND HOME GROWN SPOKES AND STROKES


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 21 2008, 10:18 PM~9751555
> *CAN'T WAIT TO GO THIS YEAR.. LAST YEAR I HEARD WAS A HIT...... BIG PROPS ON  THE HOTEL INFO THERE TOO...    :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS MAN MAKE SURE YOU MAKE IT WE HAVE A NEW SPOT 
THAT IS HUGE AND WE ARE HOPPING FOR A BIGGER TURN OUT AN EVER


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Them OBSESSION boys about to do it again! And REAL BIG as always!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jan 21 2008, 11:06 PM~9752218
> *Them OBSESSION boys about to do it again!  And REAL BIG as always!
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL BRO


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

:thumbsup: Ill see you guys in Sept...... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 22 2008, 07:13 AM~9754088
> *:thumbsup: Ill see you guys in Sept...... :biggrin:
> *


NOT IF WEE SEE YOU FIRST LOLOLOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LAST YEAR FOR THE HATERS :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 03:58 PM~9756420
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

You know Individuals will be there....I missed it last year I heard it was good. I'm not going to miss it this year


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 01:11 PM~9756080
> *NOT IF WEE SEE YOU FIRST    LOLOLOL
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

OBSESSION TTT :guns: :guns:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


GET YOUR ROOMS


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

i will be there check it out miss out on last years event
much respect to OBESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 01:58 PM~9756420
> *
> 
> 
> ...



God Damn Perry you throwin that bitch up aint cha boy!!! You Obsession catz do it real big! Im seeing how yall do things, real nice. Cant wait till September. Someday Imma be stuntin like ya'll when this G body gets attention. :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT


> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jan 22 2008, 10:38 PM~9759563
> *THIS IS HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

last years fest


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

.jpg[/


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/djdreams/DSCF0004IMG]
[img]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/djdreams/DSCF0024.jpg


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

*BOUNDED IN DA' HOUSE*




*HOMER!* 

*...........*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

and this year gonna be even bigger and better 
so get ready.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

good one edgar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Hell Yea looks like alot of fun. Real nice lolo's. TTT Obsession Yall do it like it should be done


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

gettin ready


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

If you would like to become a vendor or sponsor please contact 
Carlos B 404-680-7135. or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

comin together nice


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 31 2008, 07:07 PM~9834822
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



what up dave


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

WUTITDOOO


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jan 22 2008, 07:03 PM~9758687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this pic


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Feb 1 2008, 06:32 PM~9843662
> *i love this pic
> *


ME TOO!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ME THREE


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

4.. :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FLYERS ARE ABOUT DONE IF ANY ONE IS INTERESED IN BEING A SPONSOR HIT ME UP


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 4 2008, 04:08 PM~9862289
> *FLYERS ARE ABOUT DONE IF ANY ONE IS INTERESED IN BEING A SPONSOR HIT ME UP
> *




HIT ME UP BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 24 2008, 10:11 AM~9771937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

THEM DUVAL BOYZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 9 2008, 02:06 PM~9902645
> *THEM DUVAL BOYZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S A BET HOMIE WE GOING TO HAVE A SWAPMEET 
BRING ANYEXTRA SHIT YOU HAVE TO SELL OR TRADE

JUST TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERN'T


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

DAMIT


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Times_@Feb 9 2008, 04:54 PM~9903283
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW YOU GUYS DOING????


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Feb 11 2008, 11:05 PM~9921715
> *
> *


I wuz there last year and dat shit wuz off da rip I will b there again repn my C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 10 2008, 05:25 PM~9910455
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW YOU GUYS DOING????
> *


ABOUT 6 OR MORE


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 AM~9771917
> *last years fest
> 
> 
> ...



was this the whole turnout?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 14 2008, 08:22 PM~9945853
> *:biggrin:  OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Feb 14 2008, 03:04 PM~9942777
> *was this the whole turnout?
> *



no that was about less than a third


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 15 2008, 04:58 PM~9950695
> *:biggrin: BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!! :biggrin:
> *




GETTING READY AS WE TYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


WEST GOOD MIKE?????????


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 15 2008, 02:01 PM~9950711
> *GETTING READY AS WE TYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> WEST GOOD MIKE?????????
> *


just got home from twerk,,west good wit you cuzzo!!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Feb 14 2008, 02:04 PM~9942777
> *was this the whole turnout?
> *


all those cars in tha middle are tight were they from????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 15 2008, 05:02 PM~9950724
> *just got home from twerk,,west good wit you cuzzo!!!!!!
> *



MAN CANT CALL IT JUST STAY N AFLOT U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

MAKE SURE YOU STOP BY THERE BOOTH AND PIC UP ONE OF YOUR CAR


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOWRIDER CENTER 404-557-3240


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 15 2008, 05:49 PM~9952385
> *BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: *********OBSESSION ***********OBSESSION********** *********OBSESSION***********OBSESSION*********** </span>


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:26 PM~9950895
> *LOWRIDER CENTER 404-557-3240
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

puttin in some work at the shop gettin ready for this shit already!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9965817
> *puttin in some work at the shop gettin ready for this shit already!!!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Feb 18 2008, 12:53 AM~9968336
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *



damn fool answer your phone


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 18 2008, 07:02 PM~9973585
> *:biggrin: OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: $$$<span style=\'color:yellow\'>$$$$$..OBSESSION C.C..$$$$$$$$</span> :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:19 PM~9950851
> *MAKE SURE YOU STOP BY THERE BOOTH AND PIC UP ONE OF YOUR CAR
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

what up Mike?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Feb 21 2008, 07:31 PM~9999454
> *what up Mike?
> *


chillin,,how bout you,,everything good on that side!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE GONNA HAVE A NICE SHOW LIKE ALWAYS..... I HAVE FAMILY DOWN THERE TO COME VISIT THIS YEAR.. SO IT LOOKS LIKE DA COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TO REP...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 PM~10001281
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE GONNA HAVE A NICE SHOW LIKE ALWAYS..... I HAVE FAMILY DOWN THERE TO COME VISIT THIS YEAR.. SO IT LOOKS LIKE DA COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR TO REP...
> *



yea man come on through for real!!!! i'll buy you a hotdog :biggrin: lolololol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:26 PM~9950895
> *LOWRIDER CENTER 404-557-3240
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JACKSONVILLE IN THE HOUSE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 20 2008, 08:42 PM~9991315
> *:biggrin: $$$<span style=\'color:yellow\'>$$$$$..OBSESSION C.C..$$$$$$$$</span> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

cant wait till this years gathering........................ DUVAL will be in the house.........................


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Feb 24 2008, 09:43 PM~10020955
> *cant wait till this years gathering........................ DUVAL will be in the house.........................
> *



glad to here it homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 20 2008, 08:42 PM~9991315
> *:biggrin: $$$<span style=\'color:yellow\'>$$$$$..OBSESSION C.C..$$$$$$$$</span> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

$$$$$$$$..OBSESSION C.C..$$$$$$$$


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 26 2008, 05:30 PM~10035728
> *$$$$$$$$..OBSESSION C.C..$$$$$$$$
> *



WHAT'S UP MIKEY ???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Feb 26 2008, 05:49 PM~10036981
> *WHAT'S UP MIKEY ???
> *


 :biggrin: pedoe,,whats craccin?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:19 PM~9950851
> *MAKE SURE YOU STOP BY THERE BOOTH AND PIC UP ONE OF YOUR CAR
> *


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

B$ C.C


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 29 2008, 06:30 PM~10060659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 15 2008, 03:26 PM~9950895
> *LOWRIDER CENTER 404-557-3240
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 1 2008, 09:59 PM~10067624
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

this year we will be having a swapmeet so all guy's that's got
all that stuff laying around bring it out and see what every body needs 
if everyone cooperates with this it should be real good >>>>


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10071940
> *this year we will be having a swapmeet so all guy's that's got
> all that stuff laying around bring it out and see what every body needs
> if everyone cooperates with this it should be real good >>>>
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DUVAL IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 4 2008, 11:12 AM~10084822
> *DUVAL IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THE #1 LOWRIDER MAG. IN THE WORLD WILL BE THERE !!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Plenty Of Parking... EVERYONE WELCOME!


:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 6 2008, 10:06 PM~10109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

lookin forward toward


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 10 2008, 04:22 PM~10135805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Mar 11 2008, 05:10 PM~10144488
> *
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

make it happen once again homie'z!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


c u there...........


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 13 2008, 06:39 AM~10157915
> *make it happen once again homie'z!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> c u there...........
> *


just make sure your there hommie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0 







> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 10 2008, 04:22 PM~10135805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BE THERE TO CHECK OUT THESE 64'S


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 15 2008, 08:31 AM~10173930
> *BE THERE TO CHECK OUT THESE 64'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 06:36 PM~10182637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD LOOKIN GOOD,,LIKE THAT SHIZNIT,,,,GOOD ONE PERRY,CARLOS,,,COMIN 2GETHER LIKE BUTT CHEEKS..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 06:38 PM~10182666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Mar 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10183551
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 15 2008, 07:31 AM~10173930
> *BE THERE TO CHECK OUT THESE 64'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*THIS IS NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC IT'S A LOWRIDER FESTIVAL*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 18 2008, 05:29 PM~10200158
> *THIS IS NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC IT'S A LOWRIDER FESTIVAL
> *


NO 20s


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 18 2008, 07:29 PM~10200158
> *THIS IS NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC IT'S A LOWRIDER FESTIVAL
> *


no 30's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 18 2008, 07:29 PM~10200158
> *THIS IS NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC IT'S A LOWRIDER FESTIVAL
> *


no 30's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

cut out all that double posting lolololololol


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10206617
> *no 30's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





How About 40s? :dunno:













:roflmao:




> *AS ALWAYS THE FOOD WILL BE FREE AND GOOD .... "beer may end up being served at the race track consessionstand
> but we are not allowed to take any inside and also no glass bottles of any kind thanks*




JK Homies... TTT!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 20 2008, 12:56 AM~10212472
> *How About 40s?    :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




you got a cup right  lololol


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

havent seen that in a minute,,,good memories??????????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 21 2008, 07:02 PM~10224788
> *you got a cup right  lololol
> *



Ive Got A Perry Size Cup Just For You!













:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 22 2008, 12:22 AM~10227334
> *Ive Got A Perry Size Cup Just For You!
> 
> 
> ...



fill that bitch with patron and you got a deal


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 07:36 PM~10182637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 23 2008, 09:41 AM~10234554
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 22 2008, 01:57 PM~10229306
> *fill that bitch with patron and you got a deal
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 08:38 PM~10182666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:wave: 


PROPZ ON THE LRM COVERAGE..........


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 02:58 PM~9756420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho!!!!! Crush'n um!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 23 2008, 10:41 AM~10234554
> *
> *


Would'nt miss this for the world! Last year was crazy! OBSESSION...Yall Boys don't play!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Mar 24 2008, 07:49 AM~10240443
> *Would'nt miss this for the world! Last year was crazy! OBSESSION...Yall Boys don't play!!!!!!!
> *




thanks for the words less


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2008, 09:43 AM~10240412
> *:wave:
> PROPZ ON THE LRM COVERAGE..........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 24 2008, 11:38 AM~10241852
> *thanks for the words less
> *


Anytime Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 AM~9771917
> *last years fest
> 
> 
> ...




just a small pic of about less than half of the festival last year


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*SPECIAL THANKS TO TRADD & ELMO FROM T n D FOR DONATING THE PUMP
CALL THEM FOR YOUR HYDRO NEEDS 843-824-6550 *[/i]


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 26 2008, 02:00 PM~10261307
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO TRADD & ELMO FROM T n D FOR DONATING THE PUMP
> CALL THEM FOR YOUR HYDRO NEEDS 843-824-6550 [/i]
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

To let everyone know is that we got in a wreck 
fri night on the way to tampa on 75 to make a long story short every one is ok 
but the the siver 77 mont came off the trailer and did a triple summer salt down the middle of the hwy it is a total loss we went this morning and bought two more 
and we'll be starting on them the first off the week ....

we ain't lettin this shit hold us down !!!!!


i'll post some pics the middle of the week


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 11:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...



:0


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 29 2008, 10:49 AM~10283326
> *To let everyone know is that we got in a wreck
> fri night on the way to tampa on 75 to make a long story short every one is ok
> but the the siver 77 mont came off the trailer and did a triple summer salt down the middle of the hwy it is a total loss we went this morning and bought two more
> ...


Dang....Homie!!! I'm so sorry, Bro! Glad to hear everybody is O.K though. If you need me hit me up...I'll be more than glad to help out. Stay Blessed, Big Boss.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggLess31_@Mar 31 2008, 06:54 AM~10295650
> *Dang....Homie!!! I'm so sorry, Bro! Glad to hear everybody is O.K though. If you need me hit me up...I'll be more than glad to help out. Stay Blessed, Big Boss.
> *



hey lester hit me up tomarrow


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 31 2008, 09:59 PM~10303169
> *hey lester hit me up tomarrow
> *


4 sho, Homie!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*a free prohopper pump to be given away from TnD COSTOMS 843 -824-6550 *


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

YEA THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 07:36 PM~10182637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

BE READY FOR OBSESSION FEST 2008 IT WILL BE HERE BEFOR YOUR READY!!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:cheesy: 

WUZ CRACKIN EVERYONE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

GET ALL YOU EXTRA PATS TOGETHER FOR THE THE SWAPMEET GOING DOWN AT 
OBSESSION FEST


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 2 2008, 05:53 PM~10319322
> *:cheesy:
> 
> WUZ CRACKIN EVERYONE
> *



WHAT'S GOOD MAN ??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 04:30 PM~10326667
> *WHAT'S GOOD MAN ??
> *



MAKIN PLANS FOR A NICE RIDE DOWN TO ATL :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 4 2008, 01:44 AM~10332034
> *MAKIN PLANS FOR A NICE RIDE DOWN TO ATL  :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S COOL MAN WE MOVED IT THIS YEAR 
OUT OF THE PARK TO THE RACE WAY THE PEOPLE AT THE 
PARK WERE ALWAYS GIVING US SHIT ...
SO COMING OUT OF VA. IT'S ONLY ABOUT 30 MIN INTO GA FROM 
S.C. WITCH MAKES IT ABOUT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR CLOSER FOR YOU


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 4 2008, 03:44 AM~10332034
> *MAKIN PLANS FOR A NICE RIDE DOWN TO ATL  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah man come on down! I want to see that Vert 'tre. You can even leave it w/ me for a while I'll take good care of it., lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Apr 5 2008, 09:42 PM~10344607
> *Yeah man come on down!  I want to see that Vert 'tre.  You can even leave it w/ me for a while I'll take good care of it., lol
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

*~*~COME BY SHOW & EVENTS AND GIVE US A HOLA IN THE OBSESSION FEST THIS YEAR WILL BE THE BEST YET *~*~

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

lookin forward to seein people i kno and meetin the ones i dont


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Apr 4 2008, 01:37 PM~10334290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:loco: LOL I GET THAT A LOT

IT STILL NEEDS A LOT OF ATTENTION


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 7 2008, 09:36 AM~10353994
> *I HAVE NOT BEEN TO ATL IN ABOUT 10 OR 11 YEARS
> I DO REMEMBER THAT IS  A LONG ASS DRIVE
> :loco: LOL I GET THAT A LOT
> ...



yea it's actully about an hour closer to you than 
where we have had it in the past that's the best i can do lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10351089
> *lookin forward to seein people i kno and meetin the ones i dont
> *



when is your guy's picnic???


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 6 2008, 08:47 PM~10351089
> *lookin forward to seein people i kno and meetin the ones i dont
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

IT'S 1AM DO WE KNOW WERE THE BEER IS AT???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 7 2008, 10:01 PM~10361130
> *IT'S 1AM DO WE KNOW WERE THE BEER IS AT???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Apr 8 2008, 09:05 AM~10362974
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Apr 8 2008, 09:05 AM~10362974
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 7 2008, 10:36 AM~10353994
> *I HAVE NOT BEEN TO ATL IN ABOUT 10 OR 11 YEARS
> I DO REMEMBER THAT IS  A LONG ASS DRIVE
> :loco: LOL I GET THAT A LOT
> ...


you need to come :biggrin: 
we can ride together
lowyalty cc and goodtimes cc :0


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

SUP HOMIEZ! LAST YEAR WAZ A GREAT EVENT, CANT WAIT FOR THIS YEAR! AND ALL THE CLUBS THAT HAVNT CAME, STOPPING BY IS A MUST! :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

3 Members: juiced 64, obsession63, 81 cuttin

Whats up all.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Apr 8 2008, 09:05 AM~10362974
> *:dunno:
> *


THATS NOT HELPING ME AT ALL.............BUT I 'M GLAD TO COME UP AND DRAGG DAN AND THE TEAM UP THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 01:31 PM~10326673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Apr 8 2008, 07:11 PM~10366411
> *you need to come :biggrin:
> we can ride together
> lowyalty cc and goodtimes cc :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## john5150 (Apr 21, 2007)

You know we will be there, TTT


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by john5150_@Apr 10 2008, 09:50 AM~10381086
> *You know we will be there, TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 1 2008, 08:03 PM~10311191
> *a free prohopper pump to be given away from TnD COSTOMS 843 -824-6550
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 12 2008, 11:22 AM~10397833
> *
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Apr 12 2008, 11:30 PM~10402524
> *
> *



hey keith is your new ride going to be done by sept....


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Apr 13 2008, 06:55 PM~10407736
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






to da top for the obsession boys  had a good time with you fools in tampa :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 14 2008, 05:39 AM~10410439
> *to da top  for the obsession boys    had a good time with you fools in tampa :roflmao:
> *



yea i heard i had the wifey no goig out for me down there


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice pics.


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 09:36 PM~10182637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Apr 14 2008, 04:52 PM~10414732
> *nice pics.
> *



ya'll should ride down player it's only about six hours


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Apr 13 2008, 06:55 PM~10407736
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT lets keep this up top so it can be a great turn out.................


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Apr 16 2008, 11:32 AM~10429729
> *TTT lets keep this up top so it can be a great turn out.................
> *




that's what's up


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 02:31 PM~10326673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

MUCH LUV TO MY OBSESSION HOMIES....I'M IN ORLANDO THIS WEEKEND AT RUBEN WEDDING... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

hope to have my car 2gether for the fest


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

T
T
T
CUZZO"S :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Apr 22 2008, 05:58 PM~10479335
> * OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008....BE THERE!
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 02:31 PM~10326673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

WHATS UP OBSESSION , YOUR CLUB DONT ACCEPT MEMBERS WITHOUT A RIDE DO YOU :biggrin: ALL I GOT IS RUSTY ASS IMPALAS :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 30 2008, 12:35 AM~10537487
> *WHATS UP OBSESSION , YOUR CLUB DONT ACCEPT MEMBERS WITHOUT A RIDE DO YOU  :biggrin:  ALL I GOT IS RUSTY ASS IMPALAS  :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY TTT
> *


rusting ass impalas?? as long as there are potenial theres a member. obsession fest to the top!! need to take another trip and pick up one or two of those impalas off of you


----------



## cali-big-dogg (Sep 28, 2007)

ttt for the homies


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@May 1 2008, 07:13 AM~10549561
> *rusting ass impalas??  as long as there are potenial theres a member.  obsession fest to the top!!  need to take another trip and pick up one or two of those impalas off of you
> *


all you have to do is call , it would probally be better if you left your place a little earlier , say 10 that way you could take your time and look at them good :biggrin: 


*TTT*


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by obsession63_@May 1 2008, 03:46 PM~10553792
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help on helping put on this years 
festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Looking good Perry, you guys have your shit together thats for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

also SAUL & JOE from lowrider mag.










GLENN & MIKE from drop jaw for all your help


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@May 4 2008, 07:29 PM~10573849
> *Looking good Perry, you guys have your shit together thats for sure. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks davy damn sure hope you make it out this year


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Imma sure and the hell try my hardest to make it out and show you guys some love


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10554749
> *all you have to do is call , it would probally be better if you left your place a little earlier , say 10 that way you could take your time and look at them good  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


From here to september I can't waste much money. I got to finish my 63 vert but I need to put a down payment on that red one under the carport. Would that work?


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10554749
> *all you have to do is call , it would probally be better if you left your place a little earlier , say 10 that way you could take your time and look at them good  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


From here to september I can't waste much money. I got to finish my 63 vert but I need to put a down payment on that red one under the carport. Would that work?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 AM~9771917
> *last years fest
> 
> 
> ...



a small part of last year


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: LUV IT!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:30 PM~10573854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

THE OBSESSION FEST THIS YEAR WILL BE THE BEST YET *~*~


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Just a short drive from the house, looks like it'll be a cool show. See you guys in Sept. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like I better tighten dog chains it to 36!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 8 2008, 11:45 PM~10613571
> *:wave:
> *



hey what you working on if you sell that caddi ????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 8 2008, 06:26 PM~10611350
> *Looks like I better tighten dog chains it to 36!!!
> *


Damn I cant even type a sentence now! :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10573854
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2008, 02:14 AM~10621681
> *Damn I cant even type a sentence now!  :biggrin:
> *


hay lac man the draft pick is coming in agu. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
ttt Obsession ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2008, 12:14 AM~10621681
> *Damn I cant even type a sentence now!  :biggrin:
> *



what's the rear now ????


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 9 2008, 11:11 PM~10620258
> *hey what you working on if you sell that caddi ????
> *




I Got Something Up My Sleeve... Gotta Unload The Lac To Bring It Home...


 



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 10 2008, 02:14 AM~10621681
> *Damn I cant even type a sentence now!  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@May 10 2008, 11:01 PM~10626671
> *hay lac man the draft pick is coming in agu. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> ttt LOWYALTY ttt
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: 





TTT FOR THE OBSESSION FEST WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 9 2008, 11:14 PM~10621681
> *Damn I cant even type a sentence now!  :biggrin:
> *


why> your caddy just chips it looks like you should of saved the money and left the rear stock---------------unless you got something up your sleevs


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 07:01 AM~10633728
> *why> your caddy just chips it looks like    you should of saved the money and left the rear stock---------------unless you got something up your sleevs
> *


Pull up on it! Then you can find out why McD's aint the only one serving daily "Jason" :0 
Oh and the money aint in the rearend! Its in the trunk!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

spt 7 homies 4 months


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


> _Originally posted by obsession63_@May 12 2008, 11:11 PM~10640763
> *spt 7 homies 4 months
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 12 2008, 12:15 PM~10635611
> *Pull up on it! Then you can find out why McD's aint the only one serving daily "Jason"  :0
> Oh and the money aint in the rearend! Its in the trunk!!!
> *



NO DOUBT IN MY MIND CHRIS WILL GET THAT CAR WORKIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

YA'LL NIKKUAS GONNA SHOW TO THE BLVD ACES PICNIC THIS MNTH,,, THERE TALKING ALOT SHIT ABOUT WHO CAN HOP THE HIGHEST...I FIGURE ALT WOULD WANT A PIECED OF THE ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 11:10 PM~10649336
> *YA'LL NIKKUAS GONNA SHOW TO THE BLVD ACES PICNIC THIS MNTH,,, THERE TALKING ALOT SHIT ABOUT WHO CAN HOP THE HIGHEST...I FIGURE ALT  WOULD WANT A PIECED OF THE ACTION :biggrin:
> *















:dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 09:10 PM~10649336
> *YA'LL NIKKUAS GONNA SHOW TO THE BLVD ACES PICNIC THIS MNTH,,, THERE TALKING ALOT SHIT ABOUT WHO CAN HOP THE HIGHEST...I FIGURE ALT  WOULD WANT A PIECED OF THE ACTION :biggrin:
> *



can't get them fools to come this way so i don't think so 

if you can work on them let me know


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 14 2008, 04:51 PM~10655839
> *can't get them fools to come this way so i don't think so
> 
> if you can work on them let me know
> *


WE BOTH KNOW MIAMI DON'T LEAVE MIAMI... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:01 AM~10633728
> *why> your caddy just chips it looks like    you should of saved the money and left the rear stock---------------unless you got something up your sleevs
> *


JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW I WILL BE AT THIS SHOW..I WANT YOU TO RUN YOUR MOUTH TO ME THEN...JASON :angry:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: bsession


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

MUCH LUV TO MY ALT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 15 2008, 07:29 PM~10665869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*COVERAGE BY *_


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*DON'T FOR GET TO PIC UP YOUR EXTRA RAFFLE TICKETS
TO WIN THIS PROHOPPER PUMP FROM T & D CUSTOMS 
843-824-6550*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

AT THIS TIME WE HAVE 6 DJ'S THAT WITH BE OUT THERE 
THROWING DOWN ON THE MIXER 

WE HAVE SEVERAL EVENTS PLANED FOR KIDS 
& SEVERAL BOUNCE RIDES 

AS ALWAYS IF YOU HAVE EVER BEEN TO THIS EVENT 
YOU KNOW YOU WON'T GO HUNGRY FOOD WILL 
BE SEREVED MOST OF THE DAY BY OBSESSION CARCLUB

DON'T FORGET THE SWAPMEET BRING YOUR EXTRA STUFF 
TO SELL OR TRADE WE NEED YOUR HELP WITH THIS ONE 

THE HOP WILL START AROUND 4PM PAY OUT IS AS FOLLOWS
RADICAL $600
STREET $600
TRUCK $300

WE HAVE SEVERAL OTHER EVENTS PLANNED THROUGH OUT THE
DAY SUCH AS A BIKINI CONTEST , LOWEST LOWRIDER & OTHERS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 10:17 AM~10676430
> *DON'T FOR GET TO PIC UP YOUR EXTRA RAFFLE TICKETS
> TO WIN THIS PROHOPPER PUMP FROM T & D CUSTOMS
> 843-824-6550
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

TTT

FOR THE HOMIES & FOR OBSESSION FEST MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIE'S LIKE ALWAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 AM~9771917
> *last years fest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 18 2008, 05:06 PM~10681898
> *TTT
> *



hey you boys going to make it even if dan don't


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up............................... ttt for the homies, and yes DUVAL will be there


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt
its time


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 11:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 10:13 AM~10676417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 10:13 AM~10676417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 09:13 AM~10676417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

whats up homies whats good in ATL i was there last week seen one lowlow weres the spot and the good hangouts ?????????????


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 18 2008, 04:38 PM~10681801
> *
> *


Loved it!!! Can't wait until September!!!! :biggrin: I see RON"S MONTE. :yessad:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 11:27 AM~10676461
> *
> 
> TTT*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 26 2008, 08:39 PM~10741683
> *can i bring all my shit im selling out of everything , i am having a going out of buisness sale , selling all my 2 door cars ,all my 4 door cars and buying nothing but rags  :biggrin: shit if i did that i would have to start bringing shit down 6 weeks before the show  :biggrin: does anyone have a 65 car trailer  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *



yea come on hey my brother still wants that one we was talkin to ya about 
but the insurance keeps dickin him around on his monte 
but they went to court today and found the guy that started the wreck 
at fault so it shouldn't be long now give me ahollr


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 27 2008, 04:23 PM~10747431
> *yea come on hey my brother still wants that one we was talkin to ya about
> but the insurance keeps dickin him around on his monte
> but they went to court today and found the guy that started the wreck
> ...


cool , got me an OBSESSION 6DEUCE RAG coming to the shop in 2 or 3 weeks , going to get the ball rollin on it , hell i stopped by his house the other day he got EVERYTHING tore appart :0 there was only like 2 vehicles that wasnt tore appart


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 28 2008, 02:33 AM~10751799
> *cool , got me an OBSESSION 6DEUCE RAG coming to the shop in 2 or 3 weeks , going to get the ball rollin on it  , hell i stopped by his house the other day he got EVERYTHING tore appart  :0 there was only like 2 vehicles that wasnt tore appart
> *


all tooken apart...thats how we do or try anyways. hope you do make it to the car show and bring all the stuff you want. OBSESSION TTT.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

sept 7 ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Manny... :wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 15 2008, 08:29 PM~10665869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LIVE DJ.

GOOD FOOD 

AND GREAT CARS 

AND GUY"S TRY TO EAT THERE IF YOU CAN THESE POEPLE HAVE BEEN 
REALLY GOOD ABOUT LETTING US USE THERE SPOT TO DO THIS THANKS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

can i sneak a couple of brewskies in?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 4 2008, 03:49 PM~10798154
> *
> 
> AND GUY"S TRY TO EAT THERE IF YOU CAN THESE POEPLE HAVE BEEN
> ...


try? why would it be so hard?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 4 2008, 03:30 PM~10798569
> *try? why would it be so hard?
> *



FOOD IS GOOD MAN BUT YOU KNOW HOW SOME GUYS ARE CHEAP ASS"S


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 4 2008, 04:45 PM~10798727
> *FOOD IS GOOD MAN BUT YOU KNOW HOW SOME GUYS ARE CHEAP ASS"S
> *


i guess the ignore mens i can bring some brewskies in


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 4 2008, 05:08 PM~10799324
> *i guess the ignore mens i can bring some brewskies in
> *




my bad man just got busy just try to keep them in a cup if you could 
should be fine


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hooray For Brewskies!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SOME OF YOU BITCH'S BREAK THEM POCKET BOOKS OUT AND BUY THIS THING :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

make sure you make this its gonna be better then ever lots of fun for the young and old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THANX OBSESSION C.C.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Jun 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10808994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 5 2008, 08:50 PM~10809081
> *make sure you make this its gonna be better then  ever lots of fun for the young and old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANX OBSESSION C.C.
> *



hey thanks for the words player


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 6 2008, 04:40 PM~10814215
> *hey thanks for the words player
> *



just talk n the truth homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 




DONT MISS THE OBSESSION FEST ON SEPT 7TH ITS THE HAPPENING THANG................  


YO FULLY GET AT ME WHEN U GOT TIME LOC....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 7 2008, 05:26 PM~10819611
> *ANSWER YOUR PHONE
> *



when you call i will cant answer if it dont ring???????????????????? :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

its ganna be grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up ttt for a show i cant wait for...............by the way its to damn hot up here in GA...................


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Hasta Arriba Cabrones...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 12:23 AM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

where can i get HOME GROWN SPOKES AND STROKES


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i might have to go up there this year


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

how far from the lagrange area is this ill be living up there by then! :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 13 2008, 03:50 PM~10865160
> *how far from the lagrange area is this ill be living up there by then! :biggrin:
> *


I SAY A COUPLE OF HOURS I GUESS,,BUT HOPE TO C YAH OUT THERE HOMMIE!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jun 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10865259
> *I SAY A COUPLE OF HOURS I GUESS,,BUT HOPE TO C YAH OUT THERE HOMMIE!!
> *



thats cool ill be there for sure ill try and get some of my fla boyz to come up aswell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 13 2008, 05:18 PM~10865648
> *thats cool ill be there for sure ill try and get some of my fla boyz to come up aswell!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HOMMIE,,,TILL THEN CUZZO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill definitely be there, gonna get my dad to come on as well ( hes got a real clean 57 ford fairlane 2 door HT with conti. kit that hes been showing in GA). Super clean and completely stock. Ill be bringing my new founded club of Altered Images in with me to do the damn thang!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jun 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10808141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hurry Up And Buy!



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#



:biggrin:


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

TO ALL YOU BOYS AND CHIPPERS YOU BETTER BRING SOME HEAT BECAUSE THEM GAINESVILLE BOYS ARE GOING TO BE REPRESENTING THE C.O.G :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killadouble_@Jun 16 2008, 10:47 AM~10879308
> *TO ALL YOU BOYS AND CHIPPERS YOU BETTER BRING SOME HEAT BECAUSE THEM GAINESVILLE BOYS ARE GOING TO BE REPRESENTING THE C.O.G :thumbsup:
> *



hey gabe i'm just going to be exebition
so i don't take our own $$$$
so still come out there :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

LOWyalty 48 hit me up i got the copies from last years show. I got paypal.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

itz coming.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jun 19 2008, 07:40 AM~10904546
> *itz coming.
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 11:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WE MIGHT BE UP THERE A DAY EARLY AND GET A ROOM


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

OBSESSION FEST is held by OBSESSION C.C. this years event will beheld at the ATLANTA DRAGWAY "COMMERCE , GA "

SEPT. 7 the gates will be opening at 11pm and the event will be over at 7pm.

AS ALWAYS THE FOOD WILL BE FREE AND GOOD .... "beer may end up being served at the race track consession stand
but we are not allowed to take any inside and also no glass bottles of any kind thanks" 

THERE WILL BE A $5 DOLLAR CHARGE PER CAR FOR PARKING FOR ALL CARS
THIS YEAR THIS WILL INCLUDE EVERYONE IN THE CAR'S ENTRY INTO THE FESTIVAL, FOOD, HOP , SWAPMEET & ENTERTAINMENT...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OBSESSION C.C. WILL ALSO BE DOING A PAY OUT ON THE HOP THIS YEAR ...

" HOP" is sponsored by T & D CUSTOMS 

STREET CLASS $$$600$$$ WINNER TAKES ALL
RADICAL CLASS $$$600$$$ WINNER TAKES ALL
TRUCK CLASS $$$300$$$ WINNER TAKES ALL 

"street class is single and double combined befor you hop your rear bumper 
will be measured and must be below 36' inch's and you can only compete in one class"

"radical class is also single and double combined rear bumper must measure 
over 36' inch's and you can only compete in one class" 

"truck class there must be atleast 3 trucks doing over 30' inch's
to make a class for the pay out no exections"
!!!!! HOP WHAT YOU GOT AND HOPE YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES !!!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THIS YEAR WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A SWAPMEET SO BRING YOUR STUFF
TO TRADE OR SELL !!!

THE STAGE WILL ALSO PLAY HOST TO MANY OF ATL'S UP AND COMING ARTIST
AND MANY OF THE SOUTH BEST DJ'S 

SOUND PROVIDED BY: DJ DREAMS ENTERTAINMENT 

THE NITE BEFOR WE WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A CRUISE IN AT A LOCAL 
MEXICAN RESTURANT ABOUT A 1/4 OF A MILE FROM THE EVENT STARTING AROUND 8PM SATURDAY NITE...

THIS YEARS SPONSERS ARE 

T & D CUCTOMS "843-824-6550"
HIGH HITTER HYDRALICS "850-527-2600

IF YOU NEED ANY INFO ON BEING A SPONSER, VENDOR , HOP OR FEST
PLEASE CONTACT ME AT 864-367-5986 "PERRY OR E-MAIL DJ DREAMS
[email protected] for any questions or concerns.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE ARE SOME GOOD ROOMS BY THE PICNIC??


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 20 2008, 11:40 AM~10913928
> *WHERE ARE SOME GOOD ROOMS BY THE PICNIC??
> *


yes zir,,will post them soon!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Jun 20 2008, 10:46 AM~10913444
> *OBSESSION FEST is held by OBSESSION C.C. this years event will beheld at the  ATLANTA DRAGWAY    "COMMERCE , GA "
> 
> SEPT. 7 the gates will be opening at 11pm and the event will be over at 7pm.
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Jun 18 2008, 02:37 PM~10898047
> *LOWyalty 48 hit me up i got the copies from last years show. I got paypal.
> *


ok


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats the weekend of my Birthday!!! Daddy's going to get crunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: And Nanny and Perry are going to celebrate with me!!! :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jun 20 2008, 07:45 PM~10916076
> *yes zir,,will post them soon!
> *


KEEP US UPDATED


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 21 2008, 02:54 AM~10918284
> *Thats the weekend of my Birthday!!! Daddy's going to get crunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: And Nanny and Perry are going to celebrate with me!!!  :yes:
> *


perry is good for hiting on nannys


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10676417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## cali-big-dogg (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm going to this one here
west good.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 20 2008, 11:23 AM~10913262
> *WE MIGHT BE UP THERE A DAY EARLY AND GET A ROOM
> *




LIVE DJ.

GOOD FOOD 

AND GREAT CARS 

AND GUY"S TRY TO EAT THERE IF YOU CAN THESE POEPLE HAVE BEEN 
REALLY GOOD ABOUT LETTING US USE THERE SPOT TO DO THIS THANKS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 10:13 AM~10676417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 01:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:50 PM~10933425
> *LIVE DJ.
> 
> GOOD FOOD
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

if any one needs any info on this show be sure to holla at low 350........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10955979
> *if any one needs any info on this show be sure to holla at low 350........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10949901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jun 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10967130
> *:uh:
> *





X2...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 28 2008, 02:13 AM~10968509
> *X2...
> *



aw fuck ya 'll lololol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 28 2008, 11:17 AM~10969034
> *aw fuck ya 'll lololol
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WEST BEEN UP BEE A WHILE???????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 28 2008, 05:16 PM~10971052
> *WEST BEEN UP BEE A WHILE???????????
> *



uh lol


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 28 2008, 08:17 AM~10969034
> *aw fuck ya 'll lololol
> *


:nono:













:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jun 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10808141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Bump


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

can't wait you guys i am ready to roll out and about...voodoo runnin from the magic


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Jun 29 2008, 05:16 PM~10974937
> *can't wait you guys i am ready to roll out and about...voodoo runnin from the magic
> *



get it ready bro


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 12:13 PM~10676417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jun 29 2008, 06:47 PM~10976162
> *get it ready bro
> *


doing my best on a short notice but i will be there,like my other post..shit happens but i'm bringing it out to show anyways..see yuns thar dudes..can't wait see all the rides..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Fawk What They Say, Aint No Mo Play In GA...  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIJBTvjjFmw&feature=related


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 28 2008, 11:40 PM~10973021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 02:58 PM~9756420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DUVAL NIKKUAS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jul 2 2008, 08:02 AM~10996154
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WHAT YOU SMILING ABOUT ???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 2 2008, 01:47 PM~10997324
> *DUVAL NIKKUAS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4 life will be there but only 1 car will be there the regal cuz still my 64 and homies 63 under construction but nexts year hope to bring all our cars :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Get them Rides ready!!!! The time is flying by!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 29 2008, 02:40 AM~10973021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WE WILL B THERE FOR SURE C ALL U CATS THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DONT MISS THE FUN,GAMES,AND ALL THE LOWRIDER EVENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Jun 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10808141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 7 2008, 06:18 PM~11031829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

RIGHT THERE T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF 
PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT 

ABOVE REALITY WITH ALSO BE THERE 
WITH A FULL LINE OF 
<span style=\'color:yellow\'>CCE PUMPS & EQUIPMENT 

THERE WILL ALSO A COUPLE OF PINSTRIPERS AT THE SHOW STRIPIN

SOME TATTOO ARTIST THERE GETTIN DOWN 

DROP JAW THERE DOING PLAQUES OF YOUR CARS THEY ARE REAL NICE 

AND SEVERAL OTHER VENDORS 

SO GET YOUR $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ RIGHT FOR THE ONLY 
LOWRIDER EVENT THAT'S FOR YOU THE LOWRIDER


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

when is this ?and where is it gonna be at?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 8 2008, 07:39 PM~11040306
> *RIGHT THERE T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF
> PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 29 2008, 12:40 AM~10973021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jul 8 2008, 08:49 PM~11042624
> *when is this ?and where is it gonna be at?
> *


 :uh: :uh: your lucky cuzzo!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jan 22 2008, 10:03 PM~9758687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 7 2008, 01:06 AM~10109922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 7 2008, 08:18 PM~11031829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jul 11 2008, 07:32 AM~11062352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: wonderful job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

sept.7th be there


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Jul 11 2008, 08:34 AM~11062358
> *:thumbsup:  wonderful job!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

You guys better put this one on your calendar!!!!!!
Its going to to be big, get them cars ready!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jul 12 2008, 01:34 PM~11072293
> *You guys better put this one on your calendar!!!!!!
> Its going to to be big, get them cars ready!!!!!!
> *



HEY MAN THIS IS GOIN TO BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST EVENTS ON THE EAST COAST


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

sept ,7
its on and on


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER SO EVERYONE BE READY


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jul 11 2008, 08:32 AM~11062352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT IS TIGHT

HIT ME UP I NEED SOME INFO


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jul 12 2008, 03:34 PM~11072293
> *You guys better put this one on your calendar!!!!!!
> Its going to to be big, get them cars ready!!!!!!
> *


WHAT HE SAID


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 14 2008, 11:52 AM~11084133
> *THAT SHIT IS TIGHT
> 
> HIT ME UP I NEED SOME INFO
> *



COME DOWN IN SEPT. HE WILL BE THERE THEN


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11031829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

yeh yeh


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 8 2008, 05:39 PM~11040306
> *RIGHT THERE T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF
> PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jul 15 2008, 03:43 PM~11095449
> *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. will be there........ROLL CALL------>
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11113793
> *I'll be there. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 16 2008, 12:26 AM~11100101
> *WE GONNA BE THERE
> *


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~ (Sep 5, 2007)

down south rollers will be there


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Cadillac Clownin~_@Jul 17 2008, 04:14 PM~11113971
> *down south rollers will be there
> *



thanks homie we got a lot of people saying they going to be there 
just be nice to have them in one spot 
so everyone else can see


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I WISH I HAD SUMTHIN DONE!! I FEEL LEFT OUT LOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 17 2008, 04:17 PM~11113988
> *DAMN I WISH I HAD SUMTHIN DONE!! I FEEL LEFT OUT LOL
> *



bring it anyway's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IMA FEEL CRAZZY WITH A 90 LAC THAT AINT RIGHT YET


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 17 2008, 04:19 PM~11114010
> *IMA FEEL CRAZZY WITH A 90 LAC THAT AINT RIGHT YET
> *



you'll fit right in lolol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO WHAT YOU SAYING LOL


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*~Majestics World Wide~*
And I did say World Wide will be there!!!
Hey Perry you might want to add some inches to your Magic Stick? You might need them... Got some surprised guessed coming with me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.
Link In Sig... :biggrin:
If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 
LMK! :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10808994
> *SOME OF YOU BITCH'S BREAK THEM POCKET BOOKS OUT AND BUY THIS THING :biggrin:
> *



And While Youre Here, Yall Can Take This Back Home With You Guys... :yes:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOPE TO MEET ALL YALL UP THERE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 18 2008, 05:30 PM~11122270
> *:roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Should be there....long ass trip though :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by suddy64_@Jul 21 2008, 08:03 AM~11137774
> *Should be there....long ass trip though :uh:
> *



man up ***** !!!!haha let us know when there is something happening 
down that way we good about returnin the favor bro


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 18 2008, 12:12 AM~11117920
> *~Majestics World Wide~
> And I did say World Wide will be there!!!
> Hey Perry you might want to add some inches to your Magic Stick? You might need them... Got some surprised guessed coming with me!!!  :biggrin:
> *



i told you i got that magic stick :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: see you there homie


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah man, I just gotta tighten up all the tie wire & duct tape before we roll that way. N.O. might have a krzy glue shortage that weekend.


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Hell Yea, Ill be there! Charlotte, NC


----------



## cali-big-dogg (Sep 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Jul 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11139067
> *Hell Yea, Ill be there! Charlotte, NC
> *



hope you bring that caddi with that bad ass setup  :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OK GUY'S HERE YOU GO MEET CHARLIE HE WILL BE AT OBSESSION FEST
ALL DAY STRIPIN OR AT THE HOTEL SAT NIGHT BY APP. JUST GET AT ME 



















































THE PRICES ARE UNDER $200 FOR THE MOST PART 
AVG IS 150.00


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Lac-of-Respect, OG LIL ABEL*
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 21 2008, 07:08 AM~11137802
> *i told you i got that magic stick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: see you there homie
> *


Might want to make sure theres enough food! Theres alot of people coming!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

man i sure hope for you that all these people show up or i'm givin you some shit player lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 21 2008, 11:19 PM~11145289
> *Might want to make sure theres enough food! Theres alot of people coming!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES I WILL BE THERE ALSO :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11149748
> *YES  I WILL BE THERE  ALSO  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11149748
> *YES  I WILL BE THERE  ALSO  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11149748
> *YES  I WILL BE THERE  ALSO  :0
> *


you bringin the lac :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 23 2008, 02:23 PM~11160070
> *you bringin the lac :biggrin:
> *


no i wish :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2008, 02:31 PM~11160766
> *no i wish  :biggrin:
> *


He is bringing mine! :0 He is my agent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 23 2008, 08:41 PM~11163380
> *He is bringing mine!  :0 He is my agent!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

cant wait sounds like everyones tryin to come deep.... gotta love it ...we really apreciate all the suport


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 22 2008, 12:36 PM~11149733
> *man i sure hope for you that all these people show up or i'm givin you some shit player lol
> *


If you dont put more inches on your Magic Stick we going to give you some shit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11164816
> *If you dont put more inches on your Magic Stick we going to give you some shit!!!  :roflmao:
> *



i tell u what i'm going to do it will start at 40 inch's and go up 

i'm pretty sure that will offend all the locals lolol


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

...we really apreciate all the suport


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man the o picnic is goin down, cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 24 2008, 08:53 AM~11167175
> *i tell u what i'm going to do it will start at 40 inch's and go up
> 
> i'm pretty sure that will offend all the locals lolol
> *


LMAO!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
Im sure it want offend ANYONE that I bringing!!! :0


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 24 2008, 08:53 AM~11167175
> *i tell u what i'm going to do it will start at 40 inch's and go up
> 
> i'm pretty sure that will offend all the locals lolol
> *


Not to mention all the shit talkin that's gonna be going on!!! It's gonna be waaaay over the top for the locals :biggrin: Make sure ya'll call Always to be a sponsor because there will be a lot of people needing *Maxi-Pads* that day!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *OK ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ABOUT IT SO HERE WE GO
> 
> FLYERS COMING SOON
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

$$$$$ OBSESSION Fest sept 08 $$$$$$


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 23 2008, 03:14 PM~11160595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Ill C there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jul 25 2008, 11:20 PM~11181414
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Ill C there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ima slide by and holla at cha homie


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

valdosta ga might be in the house


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 02:12 PM~11190038
> *valdosta ga might be in the house
> *


YOU GIRL LETTING YOU COME OUT THE HOUSE HOMIE!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OBSESSION BRINGING ALL THE RIDERZ OUT TO PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WE ALREADY RESERVED ARE ROOMS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 27 2008, 12:32 PM~11190149
> *YOU GIRL LETTING YOU COME OUT THE HOUSE HOMIE!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


lol come on dogg you know me better than that  ,you ready to take another road trip :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 26 2008, 07:39 AM~11183227
> *ima slide by and holla at cha homie
> *


Bring something!!!!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 27 2008, 12:34 PM~11190154
> *OBSESSION BRINGING ALL THE RIDERZ OUT TO PLAY :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jul 27 2008, 11:30 PM~11192835
> *Bring something!!!!!!!!
> *


LIKE WHAT? DRANKS? I THOUGH U COULDNT BRING DRANK IN THA STADIUM?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SHOULD BE FINE JUST BE SMART ABOUT IT 
CUPS , AND NO WHEN TO STOP WOULD BE GOOD 
:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU TRU SO THEY REALLLY DONT CHECK HUH, WELL SHIT IMA BRING ME A BOTTLE THEN SHIT, WHAT YALL DRANKIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Oh damn Looks like I will be coming back from IRAQ in time and I might be making a appearance, about 95% sure that I will be there, I need to see what is up with the registration. So yall let me know and shit.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

alright homies valdosta will be in the house


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 28 2008, 05:04 PM~11199814
> *alright homies valdosta will be in the house
> *


THATS WUZZ UP,,,TILL YHEN HOMMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

AND YOU KNOW ILL C THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WEST GOOD ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

NO DOUBT THE NEXT DO NOT MISS EVENT IN THIS PART OF THE COUNTRY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 28 2008, 10:39 AM~11196118
> *Oh damn Looks like I will be coming back from IRAQ in time and I might be making a appearance, about 95% sure that I will be there, I need to see what is up with the registration.  So yall let me know and shit.
> *




DIRTY NO CLASS'S NO REGISTRATION JUST GOOD TIMES BRO 

$5 AT THE GATE PER CAR FULL DAILY OR LOW LOW

FREE FOOD , SWAPMEET , HOP , CONCERT , VENDOERS , PINSTRIPERS ,
KIDS ACTIVITIES, MURALIST , TATTOO'S & A GANG MORE SHIT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 28 2008, 06:57 PM~11200844
> *DIRTY NO CLASS'S NO REGISTRATION JUST GOOD TIMES BRO
> 
> $5 AT THE GATE PER CAR FULL DAILY OR LOW LOW
> ...


well said cuzzo!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jul 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11201902
> *well said cuzzo!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I WAS GONNA SAY THE EXACT SAME TING


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jul 29 2008, 12:57 AM~11202780
> *
> *



2x that!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 28 2008, 08:57 PM~11200844
> *DIRTY NO CLASS'S NO REGISTRATION JUST GOOD TIMES BRO
> 
> $5 AT THE GATE PER CAR FULL DAILY OR LOW LOW
> ...


YALL GANGSTA DOGG


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jul 28 2008, 08:52 PM~11202086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: DAMM WHERE WUZ I AT???????LOL I TOOK THA FLICC THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 29 2008, 11:26 AM~11205286
> *
> *


I'M STAYING WITH U..WHEN WE COME UP THERE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:30 PM~11205309
> *I'M STAYING WITH U..WHEN WE COME UP THERE
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 28 2008, 08:04 PM~11199814
> *alright homies valdosta will be in the house
> *


THATS WHATS UP , WHEN YALL LEAVIN


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2008, 11:25 AM~11206255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So do the gates open at 11:30 or 12


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 29 2008, 10:33 AM~11205790
> *THATS WHATS UP , WHEN YALL LEAVIN
> *


The morning of the show


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 29 2008, 01:33 PM~11206931
> *So do the gates open at 11:30 or 12
> *



11;30


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

RIGHT ... T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF 
PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT 

ABOVE REALITY WITH ALSO BE THERE 
WITH A FULL LINE OF 
<span style=\'color:yellow\'>CCE PUMPS & EQUIPMENT 

THERE WILL ALSO A COUPLE OF PINSTRIPERS AT THE SHOW STRIPIN

SOME TATTOO ARTIST THERE GETTIN DOWN 

DROP JAW THERE DOING PLAQUES OF YOUR CARS THEY ARE REAL NICE 

AND SEVERAL OTHER VENDORS 

SO GET YOUR $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ RIGHT FOR THE ONLY 
LOWRIDER EVENT THAT'S FOR YOU THE LOWRIDER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 10:17 AM~10676430
> *DON'T FOR GET TO PIC UP YOUR EXTRA RAFFLE TICKETS
> TO WIN THIS PROHOPPER PUMP FROM T & D CUSTOMS
> 843-824-6550
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 4 2008, 02:49 PM~10798154
> *LIVE DJ.
> 
> GOOD FOOD
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 29 2008, 12:40 AM~10973021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:30 PM~11205309
> *I'M STAYING WITH U..WHEN WE COME UP THERE
> *


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

NOW THATS HOW YAH PUT IT DWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 30 2008, 12:52 PM~11215247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY who got my WELCOME home from IRAQ drink!!!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.
Link In Sig... :biggrin:
If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 
LMK! :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10808994
> *SOME OF YOU BITCH'S BREAK THEM POCKET BOOKS OUT AND BUY THIS THING :biggrin:
> *



And While Youre Here, Yall Can Take This Back Home With You Guys... :yes:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#



:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11207142
> *RIGHT ... T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF
> PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHO GOT MY WELCOME BACK FROM IRAQ DRINKS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 31 2008, 11:53 PM~11230125
> *WHO GOT MY WELCOME BACK FROM IRAQ DRINKS?!?!?!?!?
> *







CORONAS AND KUSHEY....  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 1 2008, 01:18 AM~11231443
> *CORONAS AND KUSHEY....  :biggrin:
> *


Shit some flat bread and Humus, and we Gangsta


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 31 2008, 09:53 PM~11230125
> *WHO GOT MY WELCOME BACK FROM IRAQ DRINKS?!?!?!?!?
> *



I'M PRETTY SURE WE CAN WORK OUT SOME THING MAN


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 4 2008, 02:49 PM~10798154
> *LIVE DJ.
> 
> GOOD FOOD
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

_*HOLY SHIT IT'S GOING DOWN IN SEPT.*_


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 3 2008, 06:36 PM~11248759
> *HOLY SHIT IT'S GOING DOWN IN SEPT.
> *



hell yea it is :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2008, 02:56 PM~11207142
> *>>>>>CCE PUMPS & EQUIPMENT<<<<< </span></span>
> 
> THERE WILL ALSO A COUPLE OF PINSTRIPERS AT THE SHOW STRIPIN
> ...


ttttttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 4 2008, 09:30 AM~11253208
> *hell yea it is :biggrin:
> *


4 SHHO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 1 2008, 03:11 PM~11235805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine 2 day!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2008, 12:56 PM~11207142
> *RIGHT ... T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF
> PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT
> 
> ...


its cool as fuck there going to be some one there selling hydro parts,i was about to place an order but now ill just pick it up at the show so i can save on shipping


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.
Link In Sig... :biggrin:
If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 
LMK! :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 5 2008, 10:41 PM~10808994
> *SOME OF YOU BITCH'S BREAK THEM POCKET BOOKS OUT AND BUY THIS THING :biggrin:
> *



And While Youre Here, Yall Can Take This Back Home With You Guys... :yes:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...80&p=10877398&#



:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 4 2008, 03:15 PM~11256464
> *its cool as fuck there going to be some one there selling hydro parts,i was about to place an order but now ill just pick it up at the show so i can save on shipping
> *



save your $$$ for some raffle tickets alot of shit to win 
and some more major goodies we ain't talked about let ...



and there will probably be some guest appearances also :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 4 2008, 07:30 PM~11257756
> *save your $$$ for some raffle tickets alot of shit to win
> and some more major goodies we ain't talked about let ...
> and there will probably be some guest appearances also :0  :0  :0
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: LOWRIDER EVENT THAT'S FOR YOU THE LOWRIDER :biggrin: 

well said my brotha!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 4 2008, 07:30 PM~11257756
> *
> and there will probably be some guest appearances also :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

O....TTT!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

With The Fest Being So Close, We Gotta Keep This On Top...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2008, 02:56 PM~11207142
> *RIGHT ... T & D CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE WITH A FULL LINE OF
> PRO HOPPER PUMPS AND EQUIPMENT
> 
> ...


HEY any contact info on TD, cause I can have them just bring me a kit with them, looking for the COMP kit with 12" instead of 10"


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:20 AM~11271825
> *HEY any contact info on TD, cause I can have them just bring me a kit with them, looking for the COMP kit with 12" instead of 10"
> *



843-824-6550 T & D COSTOMS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2008, 10:14 AM~10676422
> *COVERAGE BY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT cant wait for this show...........................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Aug 6 2008, 01:03 PM~11273865
> *TTT cant wait for this show...........................
> *


me to havent been this excited i a minute to hit a good show in the south


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


DONT MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HOPE TO C EVEYONE THERE FOR A HELLAVA TIME..........


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

lookin good homies lets get this shit popin it's about that time ....


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 6 2008, 06:17 PM~11277215
> *lookin good homies lets get this shit popin it's about that time ....
> *


i just reserved my room


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 6 2008, 07:19 PM~11277227
> *i just reserved my room
> *




SO THAT MEANS WE SHOULD HAVE A GOOD LOOKING CAROVAN LEAVING THE CHARLOTTE AREA????????????? :biggrin: 





TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 11:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 6 2008, 07:17 PM~11277215
> *lookin good homies lets get this shit popin it's about that time ....
> *





X2... :yes:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: lots of fun on that day!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

get your dvds from last year.


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 5 2008, 11:09 AM~11263752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 6 2008, 06:21 PM~11277244
> *SO THAT MEANS WE SHOULD HAVE A GOOD LOOKING CAROVAN LEAVING THE CHARLOTTE AREA????????????? :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


what time y'all driving out?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

special thanks to yogi's tires and wheels for comin on board 
as a sponsor and helping out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 7 2008, 03:31 PM~11285151
> *what time y'all driving out?
> *



SOME WHERE B TWEEN 8 & 9 AM SAT...  GOTTA GET THERE BOUT 12PM NO LATER THEN 1PM  


PLUS THE HOMIES FROM THE DFW CHAPTER SHOULD GET THERE THE SAME TIME THERE DRIVING :biggrin: :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 7 2008, 11:06 PM~11289300
> *SOME WHERE B TWEEN 8 & 9 AM SAT...  GOTTA GET THERE BOUT 12PM NO LATER THEN 1PM
> PLUS THE HOMIES FROM THE DFW CHAPTER SHOULD GET THERE THE SAME TIME THERE DRIVING :biggrin:  :0
> *




:0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Bump 4 d homies.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Booked our rooms the other day :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 7 2008, 10:06 PM~11289300
> *SOME WHERE B TWEEN 8 & 9 AM SAT...  GOTTA GET THERE BOUT 12PM NO LATER THEN 1PM
> PLUS THE HOMIES FROM THE DFW CHAPTER SHOULD GET THERE THE SAME TIME THERE DRIVING :biggrin:  :0
> *


who's that?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 8 2008, 04:55 PM~11295270
> *who's that?
> *



:uh: 




Westside Dallas/Fort Worth Chapter...  




:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 8 2008, 04:38 PM~11295523
> *:uh:
> Westside Dallas/Fort Worth Chapter...
> :biggrin:
> *


thats a long drive. i guess that means its gonna be a good show.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11296834
> *thats a long drive. i guess that means its gonna be a good show.
> *


yeah you dont want to miss!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

LOWRIDER EVENT THAT'S FOR YOU THE LOWRIDER  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 8 2008, 06:30 PM~11296834
> *thats a long drive. i guess that means its gonna be a good show.
> *



MAN THERE IS HOMIES COMIN FROM FLA, NC,VA,SC,GA,AL,KY,OH,KC,CA,NE,TN,
AM I MISSIN ANY STATES THAT I CAN'T THINK OF ....OH YEA TX, AZ,LA"LOUISANA" MS,


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE+Aug 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11297228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about! i'll be there! Lord willin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11297327
> *MAN THERE IS HOMIES COMIN FROM FLA, NC,VA,SC,GA,AL,KY,OH,KC,CA,NE,TN,
> AM I MISSIN ANY STATES THAT I CAN'T THINK OF ....OH YEA TX, AZ,LA"LOUISANA" MS,
> *


SHIT FLA representing


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11297327
> *MAN THERE IS HOMIES COMIN FROM FLA, NC,VA,SC,GA,AL,KY,OH,KC,CA,NE,TN,
> AM I MISSIN ANY STATES THAT I CAN'T THINK OF ....OH YEA TX, AZ,LA"LOUISANA" MS,
> *


:wow: DUVAL FLA WILL BE THERE.. CAN'T WAIT NEXT MONTH IT'S GOING TO BE A SMASHING TIME


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sounds better than a lrm tour lol :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11300198
> *sounds better than a lrm tour lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you know how we do it!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

what do they say,,,,,go bigg or go home,,lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

already knowin :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

pumpheads blowin :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this show goin to be to crunk :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 22 2008, 02:58 PM~9756420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 8 2008, 07:16 PM~11297498
> *:wow: DUVAL FLA WILL BE THERE.. CAN'T WAIT NEXT MONTH IT'S GOING TO BE A SMASHING TIME
> *


lowndes county will be there also,did you see on espn v town was crowned title town usa


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

i got my vac in for that weekend and it's a go :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

soooooooooooooooooooooo
where is obsession having this car show at?????????
and can i get some information
like hotel, gas prices, beer prices, strip clubs, and and and and and :biggrin: 












lolololoolololololololololololololololololololololololoolol :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 9 2008, 11:33 AM~11300448
> *this show goin to be to crunk :biggrin:
> *


i cant get drunk :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 9 2008, 11:58 PM~11303768
> *i cant get drunk :biggrin:
> *





:uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 9 2008, 11:32 PM~11303995
> *:uh:
> *


youre a punk :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Quick Question Perry: Is La Hacienda Gonna Be Playing The UFC 88 Fight The Night Before The Fest For Those Not Making It To Phillips Arena? :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 9 2008, 11:58 PM~11303768
> *i cant get drunk :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 10 2008, 01:30 AM~11304239
> *:angry:
> *




What Are You Mad About? The Guy Is Speaking The Truth....




































How Can You Get Drunk Off BUTT LIGHTS?


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11301822
> *lowndes county will be there also,did you see on espn v town was crowned title town usa
> *


see you sept 7


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 10 2008, 12:34 AM~11304009
> *Quick Question Perry: Is La Hacienda Gonna Be Playing The UFC 88 Fight The Night Before The Fest For Those Not Making It To Phillips Arena?  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 9 2008, 08:07 PM~11302498
> *soooooooooooooooooooooo
> where is obsession having this car show at?????????
> and can i get some information
> ...


good pic


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jan 22 2008, 11:38 PM~9759563
> *THIS IS HOW WE ROLL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 24 2008, 01:17 PM~9771981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 8 2008, 04:55 PM~11295270
> *who's that?
> *



whos that???????? cuzz pay attention foolie-o thats the homies from the other chapter the one thats coming is the one that started this westside c.c. thang n 93 n LA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  




T
T
T


FOR THE BEST SHOW ON THIS SIDE OF THE PLANET GET UR GAS MONEY, CARS READY AND MAKE IT THERE CUZZ IF U DONT U WILL B MISSING A HELLA FEST SO DONT SLEEP MAKE IT DOWN AND GET SUM FREE EATS AND SEE HOW WE KICC IT LOWRIDER STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 10 2008, 12:37 PM~11306137
> *whos that???????? cuzz pay attention foolie-o thats the homies from the other chapter the one thats coming is the one that started this westside c.c. thang n 93 n LA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> T
> T
> ...


you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 10 2008, 10:23 AM~11305372
> *What Are You Mad About? The Guy Is Speaking The Truth....
> How Can You Get Drunk Off BUTT LIGHTS?
> *


YEA YOU CANT JUST OFF THAT THERES LIQ TO :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

FINISH LINE WILL BE THERE AT OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 7, 2008.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

big props to coker tires for comin through with a few gifts for the fest


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

the westside come through and helped some fellas out 
with some of the events out at the OBSESSION FEST big props snow and the rest of you guys for helpin out


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ALL RIGHT HERE IT GOES THIS IS A BIG ONE WE BEEN 
WAITIN ON JUST HAD TO TIE UP SOME LOOSE ENDS 
WE WILL ALSO BE RAFFLEING OFF AN  ANDY ADEX </span>FOR COMIN THROUGH 
WITH IT 









.
.








.
.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 10 2008, 07:10 PM~11307862
> *the westside come through and helped some fellas out
> with some of the events out at the OBSESSION FEST big props snow and the rest of you guys for helpin out
> 
> ...




NO PROBLEM HOMIE ALL WAYZ WILLING TO HELP OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I C U CATS MADE IT HOME SAFE TOO THATS GOOD HAD A GOOD TIME WIF U CATS YESTERDAY THANX FOR COMIG DOWN TO MY C-DAY SHING DING.....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 10 2008, 05:41 PM~11308068
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE ALL WAYZ WILLING TO HELP OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I C U CATS MADE IT HOME SAFE TOO THATS GOOD HAD A GOOD TIME WIF U CATS YESTERDAY THANX FOR COMIG DOWN TO MY C-DAY SHING DING.....
> *



ANY TIME MAN AND THANKS AGAIN


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Aug 10 2008, 08:31 AM~11305568
> *see you sept 7
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

so is there going to be a official layit low meeting place :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 10 2008, 08:46 PM~11308538
> *so is there going to be a official layit low meeting place :biggrin:
> *





La Hacienda Mexican Restaurant... Cruise In The Night Before the Fest...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 10 2008, 08:46 PM~11308538
> *so is there going to be a official layit low meeting place :biggrin:
> *


lol that would be cool but we aint leaving till saturday morning


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2008, 05:47 AM~11312765
> *lol that would be cool but we aint leaving till saturday morning
> *



THE FESTIVAL IS SUNDAY THE 7TH THE CRUIS IN IS SATURDAY THE 6TH 
AROUND 8PM BUT WE WILL BE AT THE HOTEL BEFOR THAT 
THERE IS SOME GUY'S WANTIN TO GET THERE CAR'S PINSTRIPPED


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST</span></span>


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 11 2008, 10:04 AM~11313053
> *OBSESSION FEST</span></span>
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 11 2008, 09:37 AM~11312969
> *THE FESTIVAL IS SUNDAY THE 7TH THE CRUIS IN IS SATURDAY THE 6TH
> AROUND 8PM BUT WE WILL BE AT THE HOTEL BEFOR THAT
> THERE IS SOME GUY'S WANTIN TO GET THERE CAR'S PINSTRIPPED
> *


damn ment to say leaving sunday morning


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 11 2008, 09:37 AM~11312969
> *THE FESTIVAL IS SUNDAY THE 7TH THE CRUIS IN IS SATURDAY THE 6TH
> AROUND 8PM BUT WE WILL BE AT THE HOTEL BEFOR THAT
> THERE IS SOME GUY'S WANTIN TO GET THERE CAR'S PINSTRIPPED
> *



I NEED MY SHIT LEAFED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 11 2008, 07:04 AM~11313053
> *OBSESSION FEST</span></span>
> *


ganna get me 50$$$$$$worth lol,,,,wish it could go dwn like that tho!!!! :biggrin: 
good lucc to all!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

,p


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 10 2008, 12:37 PM~11306137
> *whos that???????? cuzz pay attention foolie-o thats the homies from the other chapter the one thats coming is the one that started this westside c.c. thang n 93 n LA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> T
> T
> ...


like i would know the initials cuzzo :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11315486
> *damn ment to say leaving sunday morning
> *


thats when were leaving sunday morning


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 11 2008, 09:07 AM~11313066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*We waiting for the gates to open!*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 11 2008, 06:59 PM~11317559
> *thats when were leaving sunday morning
> *


BUllshit fool, you need to be on the road with me about 5 am Saturday morning so we can get down there and get checked in


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:30 PM~11321159
> *BUllshit fool, you need to be on the road with me about 5 am Saturday morning so we can get down there and get checked in
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11317559
> *thats when were leaving sunday morning
> *


mite see ya on the road then


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t



lets all meet up on the road then and look good as fucc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 12 2008, 02:09 PM~11325946
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


If you all decided to do that, make sure you get some good fliccs and try not to clown too much down the road. You know the see a caravan full of lo-lo's they gonna be watching!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

t
t
t,,,hope everyones gettin ready!


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

------GETTING CLOSER------


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ABOVE REALITY WITH ALSO BE THERE 
WITH A FULL LINE OF 
CCE PUMPS & EQUIPMENT 

ttt for rodney


lowyalty cc :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 12 2008, 04:16 PM~11326899
> *t
> t
> t,,,hope everyones gettin ready!
> *


shit i know i am this is my first event i will have been to since the blvdknights picnic in orlando a couple of years ago so needless to say man im preety siked up


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 12 2008, 06:49 PM~11328063
> *shit i know i am this is my first event i will have been to since the blvdknights picnic in orlando a couple of years ago so needless to say man im preety siked up
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: c yah soon cuzzo!!!!!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 12 2008, 06:51 PM~11328069
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: c yah soon cuzzo!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

can't wait to go down south


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

all you can eat (that's what i'm talking about)
so bring everybody (your wife ,ex wife , 1 of your girlfriends , all your wife's family, people you work with , people you don't like ) :0 
free food 
1 more thing can somebody bring some hot sauce :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 11:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 10:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11327171
> *ABOVE REALITY WITH ALSO BE THERE
> WITH A FULL LINE OF
> CCE PUMPS & EQUIPMENT
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 12 2008, 10:16 PM~11328229
> *can't wait to go down south
> *





Por Eso Estas Bien Barbon Ruben! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 12 2008, 09:27 PM~11328345
> *Por Eso Estas Bien Barbon Ruben!  :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:
> *


you asshole :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11328295
> *all you can eat (that's what i'm talking about)
> so bring everybody  (your wife ,ex wife , 1 of your girlfriends , all your wife's family, people you work with , people you don't like ) :0
> free food
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 12 2008, 10:34 PM~11328413
> *you asshole :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





Bwahahahahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

alright guys lets keep this shit poppin


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 12 2008, 08:49 PM~11328063
> *shit i know i am this is my first event i will have been to since the blvdknights picnic in orlando a couple of years ago so needless to say man im preety siked up
> *


cool


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

itz coming


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 16 2008, 09:36 PM~10182637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Jan 22 2008, 10:03 PM~9758687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Aug 14 2008, 07:33 AM~11340811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 AM~11313053
> *OBSESSION FEST</span></span>
> *


----------



## 64_ATL_SOUTH (Mar 20, 2007)

IS IT SEPT DA 7TH YET


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

24 mo days :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 14 2008, 01:23 PM~11342534
> *24 mo days :0
> *


Got alot to do in a short time :barf: :banghead:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that aint goin to be enuff time for me period!! hope to bring my shit next year


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I hear ya. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

like i said 4 life only bringing 1 car maybe 2:angry: the other to still in the makin


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dear Lord, I pray that Obsesion Fest will be the best picnic in the United States, I pray that everyone has a great and safe trip with no flat tires or anything else. I pray that everyone will have a good and safe time and that you will hinder the haters from showing up. I pray for no rain and that it will be a sunny, cool day. I pray that the hop contest will go well with no injuries and that someone will hit back bumper. I pray that everything goes well and there will be no problems with anybodys car. I pray that everyone will remember that Sunday is the Lord's day and that it must be kept Holy and that even though we will not be in your church that we will still feel your presence on September the seventh at the world famous Obsession Session, in Jesus name amen!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11343527
> *Dear Lord, I pray that Obsesion Fest will be the best picnic in the United States, I pray that everyone has a great and safe trip with no flat tires or anything else. I pray that everyone will have a good and safe time and that you will hinder the haters from showing up. I pray for no rain and that it will be a sunny, cool day. I pray that the hop contest will go well with no injuries and that someone will hit back bumper. I pray that everything goes well and there will be no problems with anybodys car. I pray that everyone will remember that Sunday is the Lord's day and that it must be kept Holy and that even though we will not be in your church that we will still feel your presence on September the seventh at the world famous Obsession Session, in Jesus name amen!
> *


AMEN


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


FOR ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i hear ya


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11343527
> *Dear Lord, I pray that Obsesion Fest will be the best picnic in the United States, I pray that everyone has a great and safe trip with no flat tires or anything else. I pray that everyone will have a good and safe time and that you will hinder the haters from showing up. I pray for no rain and that it will be a sunny, cool day. I pray that the hop contest will go well with no injuries and that someone will hit back bumper. I pray that everything goes well and there will be no problems with anybodys car. I pray that everyone will remember that Sunday is the Lord's day and that it must be kept Holy and that even though we will not be in your church that we will still feel your presence on September the seventh at the world famous Obsession Session, in Jesus name amen!
> *


x2


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking forward!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

info  

http://www.atlantadragway.com/apcm/templat...29766&zoneid=34


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 5 2008, 11:09 AM~11263752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*FOR SALE! THIS CAR HAS TO GO!* *Best Offer Takes It Home*... Shoot Me A PM If Your Interested...


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2 tha damn top


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

r they going to be stricked at the gate?? i want to sneak a bottle in :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 16 2008, 05:22 PM~11359953
> *r they going to be stricked at the gate?? i want to sneak a bottle in :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 10 2008, 05:10 PM~11307862
> *the westside come through and helped some fellas out
> with some of the events out at the OBSESSION FEST big props snow and the rest of you guys for helpin out
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 16 2008, 08:51 PM~11361059
> *
> *


what that mean scrilla hope you aint settin me up for the kill at the gate lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *for all their help on helping put on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11361486
> *what that mean scrilla hope you aint settin me up for the kill at the gate lol
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476



:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11362059
> *:dunno:
> *


when u see me we goin to take some shots, i dont of what yet but will c :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 17 2008, 09:02 AM~11364079
> *when u see me we goin to take some shots, i dont of what yet but will c :biggrin:
> *


what bout me cuzzo,,,,,lol,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

im sure will have a vairty of shiznit out there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 17 2008, 12:02 PM~11364079
> *when u see me we goin to take some shots, i dont of what yet but will c :biggrin:
> *




Only 1 Thang Homie... Patron...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 17 2008, 01:35 PM~11364567
> *im sure will have a vairty of shiznit out there!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:0 





:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 02:13 PM~11364736
> *Only 1 Thang Homie... Patron...
> *


yea but that shit be high just for a lil bottle i want sumthin to last the whole day lol what price you be gettin yours for?? silver? gold?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 12:13 PM~11364736
> *Only 1 Thang Homie... Patron...
> *




get him right mario ..........if you going to do it do it right :biggrin: 






just to let you know there will be 2 ghp out there 

thats what the track wanted so just don't get caught keep it on the low 
and you should be fine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool cool thats whats up homie, im not going to be out there like that homie, ima put it in a cup or sumthin, im still use to drinkin jin straight and goose, if brown liq its hen


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: OBSESSION FEST 2008 SEPT 7TH 2008 :biggrin: 

OPEN INVITE TO LOCAL DJ'S WHO WAN'T TO PUT IT DOWN ON THE 1 X 2'S

HIT ME UP [email protected] 

ALSO SPEACIAL THANKS

TO THE HOMIES FROM LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB FOR SPONSORING 

THIS YEAR'S: BIKINI CONTEST !!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

SPEACIAL THANKS

TO THE HOMIES FROM LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB FOR SPONSORING 

THIS YEAR'S: BIKINI CONTEST !!!!!

THANKS GUYZ FOR THA SUPORT FROM THA WHOLE CLUB 'OBSESSION C.C."


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 17 2008, 02:22 PM~11364794
> *get him right mario ..........if you going to do it do it right  :biggrin:
> 
> *




I Didnt Know There Was Any Other Way...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 17 2008, 02:19 PM~11364779
> *what price you be gettin yours for?? silver? gold?
> *















Scroll to 7:15...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 17 2008, 10:09 PM~11367348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT AGAIN


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Aug 17 2008, 05:55 PM~11366752
> *:biggrin:  OBSESSION FEST 2008 SEPT 7TH 2008  :biggrin:
> 
> OPEN INVITE TO LOCAL DJ'S WHO WAN'T TO PUT IT DOWN ON THE 1 X 2'S
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help with putting on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 18 2008, 02:43 PM~11373511
> *:thumbsup:
> *



hey you fuckin cracker you about ready fool


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*
1. BIKINI CONTEST $$$300 THANKS TO LIVIN IT UP C.C.

2. FREE STYLE CONTEST $$$150

3. BREAK DANCE CONTEST $$$150

4. HOT DOG EATING CONTEST $$$150 THANKS TO WESTSIDE C.C.</span>


<span style=\'color:red\'>AND ALSO A KIDS COLORING CONTEST NOT SURE ABOUT THE PRIZE ON THAT YET SO SPREAD THE WORD AND GET YOUR SKILLS READY *_


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 18 2008, 06:48 PM~11376421
> *
> 1.  BIKINI CONTEST  $$$300              THANKS TO LIVIN IT UP C.C.
> 
> ...


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Bump for good times to come...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 04:20 AM~11379955
> *hey dayton, u ever come out on saturdays? im out & about--
> *



hey slammed we goin to setup a tent with some tables 
to put some models on you think you bring some of yours

or any body for that matter that what's to bring some and show off...


we thought about having a lowrider art contest 
is there any body out there that draws 
that wants to bring some thing let me know


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 19 2008, 02:29 PM~11383628
> *:biggrin:
> *



hope you got a smile on your face because that car is ready :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I wish that was the case. Time is creepin on me :angry:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2008, 11:30 AM~11206307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:09 PM~9751444
> *HOTEL INFO THESE ARE ALL WITHIN 2 MILES OF THE EVENT
> TELL THESE PEOPLE YOU ARE WITH OBSESSION CAR CLUB SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*FOR SALE! THIS CAR HAS TO GO!* *Best Offer Takes It Home*... Shoot Me A PM If Your Interested...


Link: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

PHOTOS BY RENAUL HILL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS GOTS TO STAY ON PAGE 1


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

whats up... what hoppers are planning on riding out to da jam..??? we wanna ride but were tryn see whats goin down..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Aug 20 2008, 07:24 AM~11391575
> *PHOTOS BY RENAUL HILL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Aug 20 2008, 10:23 PM~11397974
> *whats up...  what hoppers are planning on riding out to da jam..??? we wanna ride but were tryn see whats goin down..
> *


come on down there will be hopping comp going on $$$$$$ so you want it come get it homie. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Aug 20 2008, 09:23 PM~11397974
> *whats up...  what hoppers are planning on riding out to da jam..??? we wanna ride but were tryn see whats goin down..
> *




there is few guys hittin 60's around here and the big m says the dream team is comin through 


nc,kc,la 



oh coldblooded ridazs say they comin in town fron nebraska they hittin high 70's
at the tulsa indidividals picnic in tulsa


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*<span style=\'color:red\'>so on behalf of the whole OBSESSION CAR CLUB i would like to thank him....


this is a 1000.00 dollar value that you could win the tickets will be $20
and this will be the best $20 you have ever spent i have a couple 
of tommy's rotisserie and they make your life a thousand times easier :biggrin:*_


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2008, 05:04 PM~11405665
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>so on behalf of the whole OBSESSION CAR CLUB i would like to thank him....
> this is a 1000.00 dollar value that you could win the tickets will be $20
> and this will be the best $20 you have ever spent i have a couple
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: i will dig up more pictures. but this gives you an idea of what's up for grabs.
















(pictures from timdog57 bild up)


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:30 PM~11405890
> *:thumbsup: i will dig up more pictures. but this gives you an idea of what's up for grabs.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

how many riders are expected so far?


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11406775
> *how many riders are expected so far?
> *


over 250 cars


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 21 2008, 08:30 PM~11405890
> *:thumbsup: i will dig up more pictures. but this gives you an idea of what's up for grabs.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to classic customs for making the raffle ten times better :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet :cheesy: :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11407130
> *over 250 cars
> *




:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2008, 08:04 PM~11405665
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>so on behalf of the whole OBSESSION CAR CLUB i would like to thank him....
> this is a 1000.00 dollar value that you could win the tickets will be $20
> and this will be the best $20 you have ever spent i have a couple
> ...


*
:0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Aug 21 2008, 08:53 PM~11407130
> *over 250 cars
> *



shit and then some :cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

hell yeah 
getting closer and closer..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 18 2008, 10:16 AM~11371287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help with putting on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 22 2008, 07:19 AM~11410296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR MAKIN THIS YEARS FESYT ALOT MOR EXCITIN GUYS!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

were to get the tickets at?? didnt yall rafle a slot machine or some shit last year i 4 got what it was lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 22 2008, 01:42 PM~11411597
> *were to get the tickets at?? didnt yall rafle a slot machine or some shit last year i 4 got what it was lol
> *






Good Question... Lots of folks asking bout the raffle tickets and prices... Go ahead and post that info up Perry...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

are they going to have some 1 walking around like last year???? yall need to have a ticket booth just for the tickets or sumthing? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

and what time will yall announce the winners of the prizes???????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 22 2008, 12:03 PM~11411764
> *Good Question... Lots of folks asking bout the raffle tickets and prices... Go ahead and post that info up Perry...
> *



the tickets for the rotisserie are $20 they will be sold seperatly


the tickets for the adex dump, the prohopper pump,
and a gang of smaller prizes will be $5

as far as what time not sure on that yet i ain't got that far


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Aug 20 2008, 11:23 PM~11397974
> *whats up...  what hoppers are planning on riding out to da jam..??? we wanna ride but were tryn see whats goin down..
> *


yeah homeboy it's going down we all partyin the night before hope you can make it sunday the picin starts at 11:00 and its going down and over 200 cars showing up. any more info let me know.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 22 2008, 06:03 PM~11413671
> *the tickets for the rotisserie are $20 they will be sold seperatly
> the tickets for the  adex dump, the prohopper pump,
> and a gang of smaller prizes will be $5
> ...


tru, so there no limit on how many tickets to get, i wana win that adez lol


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

looking forward to a clear weekend and cant wate to see all unite and pull to geather a good show :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln_@Aug 23 2008, 12:28 AM~11416618
> *looking forward to a clear weekend and cant wate to see all unite and pull to geather a good show  :biggrin:
> *


its not a show :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 23 2008, 12:29 AM~11416630
> *its not a show :biggrin:
> *





:uh: 



Same Difference...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OBSESSION FEST 2008 ∙, IT AIN'T NO SHOW & IT AIN'T NO PICNIC
:biggrin: THATS WAT THEY SAY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 23 2008, 01:17 AM~11416925
> *OBSESSION FEST 2008 ∙, IT AIN'T NO SHOW & IT AIN'T NO PICNIC
> :biggrin:  THATS WAT THEY SAY
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 22 2008, 03:03 PM~11413671
> *the tickets for the rotisserie are $20 they will be sold seperatly
> the tickets for the  adex dump, the prohopper pump,
> and a gang of smaller prizes will be $5
> ...


Ok let me ask you this,if i did win the rotisserie would it be avalible for local pick up(atlanta)the weekend after?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 22 2008, 10:17 PM~11416925
> *OBSESSION FEST 2008 ∙, IT AIN'T NO SHOW & IT AIN'T NO PICNIC
> :biggrin:  THATS WAT THEY SAY
> *


:nono: *MORE COW BELL*</a>​


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2008, 09:08 AM~11418130
> *Ok let me ask you this,if i did win the rotisserie would it be avalible for local pick up(atlanta)the weekend after?
> *


Fool you ant winning shit. hahahahhahah


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

OBSESSION FEST AND MORE :thumbsup: THE BIG :worship:O


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T



GETTING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2008, 07:23 AM~11418154
> *Fool you ant winning shit.  hahahahhahah
> *


lol your probably right  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweet63rolln+Aug 22 2008, 11:28 PM~11416618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am sure something can be worked out, they break down pretty small, everything is telescopic. depending on how things work out i may can do some delivery if its not far out of my way


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

$$$$$ OBSESSION Fest sept -07-08 $$$$$$


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 23 2008, 04:24 PM~11420463
> *$$$$$ OBSESSION Fest sept -07-08 $$$$$$
> *


Hell yea :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2008, 07:44 PM~11420804
> *Hell yea :cheesy:
> *


SO WE ON THE ROAD SATURDAY MORNING. I WILL PICK YOU UP ALONG THE WAY FOOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2008, 06:47 PM~11420819
> *SO WE ON THE ROAD SATURDAY MORNING.  I WILL PICK YOU UP ALONG THE WAY FOOL
> *



hey dirty it was good talkin to ya again man


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

MAKE SURE YOU COME BY THE BOOTH & PICK UP YOUR EVENT SHIRT
AND ALSO YOUR RAFFLE TICKETS














THERE ARE SOME THINGS WRONG ON THE BACK 
SO DON'T TRIP ....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11421101
> *hey dirty it was good talkin to ya again man
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE, CATCH YOU ON SATURDAY AFTERNOON, CORONA'S ON TAP!!!!!


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T



ONCE AGAIN DONT MISS THIS FEST IF U DO U WILL HAVE BAD DREAMS ABOUT NOT GOING HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LETS ALL MAKE THIS THE BEST TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOOD JOB OBSESSION C.C........................


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Aug 24 2008, 01:24 AM~11422875
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GET YOUR SHIT RIGHT DID YOU HERE THE MAN HE WILL BE HERE TAKIN
> IT BACK TO THE WEST COAST GUYS SO REP YOUR SHIT
> AND DON'T MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK STUPID...................*


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2008, 11:15 AM~11423698
> *GET YOUR SHIT RIGHT DID YOU HERE THE MAN HE WILL BE HERE TAKIN
> IT BACK TO THE WEST COAST GUYS SO REP YOUR SHIT
> AND DON'T MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK STUPID...................
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

<span style='color:green'> 59.95 PRICE 
[/quote]


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help with putting on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Aug 24 2008, 03:24 AM~11422875
> *BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have goose bumps. looking to it


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2008, 05:47 PM~11420819
> *SO WE ON THE ROAD SATURDAY MORNING.  I WILL PICK YOU UP ALONG THE WAY FOOL
> *


Shit really wish i could,but got to work saturday


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 24 2008, 04:44 PM~11425633
> *Shit really wish i could,but got to work saturday
> *




:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2008, 04:19 PM~11425786
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Shit tell me about it,i can guarentee though ill be up there next year the day before


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 24 2008, 06:22 PM~11426161
> *Shit tell me about it,i can guarentee though ill be up there next year the day before
> *


SHIT JUST QUIT LOLOLOL


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Aug 24 2008, 12:24 AM~11422875
> *BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats wus up till then homie!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

its COMING!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicAngels63_@Aug 20 2008, 09:23 PM~11397974
> *whats up...  what hoppers are planning on riding out to da jam..??? we wanna ride but were tryn see whats goin down..
> *


we want to go just need to know who will be hopping


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath+Aug 25 2008, 04:32 PM~11433321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Tommy... 







Feeling Better? Almost Ready? :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

AINT A DAM THANG CHANGED IT THE FEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utSOWUZz_Po


NOW GET UR GROOVE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

Whats the gate price to get in???


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET OKOLE_@Aug 25 2008, 06:59 PM~11436559
> *Whats the gate price to get in???
> *


ITS 5$ A CAR LOAD ,,WHERE YOU FROM HOMMIE!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 23 2008, 07:26 PM~11421315
> *MAKE SURE YOU COME BY THE BOOTH & PICK UP YOUR EVENT SHIRT
> AND ALSO YOUR RAFFLE TICKETS
> 
> ...


They gonna have BIG BOY sizes???? You already know Perry!!! That would be dead wrong of you if you didn't get any!!!!


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 25 2008, 04:32 PM~11433321
> *we want to go just need to know who will be hopping
> *


ME AND SOME OBSESSION BOYS GOT A ORANGE G BODY 60 PLUS AND ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Aug 24 2008, 03:24 AM~11422875
> *BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup: BLOODBATH


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 11:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2008, 06:17 PM~11426554
> *SHIT JUST QUIT LOLOLOL
> *


Dont temp me i been debating on living the hobo life for a couple of years now


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 25 2008, 02:32 PM~11433321
> *we want to go just need to know who will be hopping
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>LA BIG M SAID TO TELL YOU 
THAT YOU BUY'S DON;T WANT NONE :0 :0 :0 

CHECK IT OUT POST YOUR RIDES LAC OF RESECT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WORKIN ON ONE MORE BIG SURPRISE HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT 
TO MAKE IT HAPPEN GUY'S KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 27 2008, 02:55 PM~11452814
> *T
> T
> T
> *



HOW MANY IS THAT WESTSIDE CLUB BRINGIN???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11453590
> *WORKIN ON ONE MORE BIG SURPRISE HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT
> TO MAKE IT HAPPEN GUY'S KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11453590
> *WORKIN ON ONE MORE BIG SURPRISE HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT
> TO MAKE IT HAPPEN GUY'S KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED
> *





:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i really hope this 2nd hurricain that is comming dont fuck up the weather on the 7th


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 27 2008, 05:12 PM~11454090
> *i really hope this 2nd hurricain that is comming dont fuck up the weather on the 7th
> *



man you see that too :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HELL YEA, THE FIST 1 MADE IT RAIN FOR LIKE A WEEK DOWN HERE :angry: :angry:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 27 2008, 04:42 PM~11454402
> *HELL YEA, THE FIST 1 MADE IT RAIN FOR LIKE A WEEK DOWN HERE :angry:  :angry:
> *


ha ha you got it good compared to us


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 27 2008, 05:43 PM~11454421
> *ha ha you got it good compared to us
> *



not really bro we need the rain bad as fuck up here 
just not on the 7th lol

i live on the lake and it's only like 27 ft low that's all 
ain't much of a lake left


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11454453
> *not really bro we need the rain bad as fuck up here
> just not on the 7th lol
> 
> ...





:yes:




Bath Tub Holds More Water Than Lake Lanier... :angry:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 27 2008, 04:46 PM~11454453
> *not really bro we need the rain bad as fuck up here
> just not on the 7th lol
> 
> ...


Yea i feel yea but we got so much rain now everything is fucked up and flooded out,plus the winds messed alot of shit up too.I was going to work on my 64 this weekend but now i got to clean up :angry:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 26 2008, 06:16 PM~11445278
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LA BIG M SAID TO TELL YOU
> THAT YOU BUY'S DON;T WANT NONE :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 27 2008, 05:40 PM~11454947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


honestley i think all will be good


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 24 2008, 08:35 AM~11423773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 27 2008, 05:34 PM~11454904
> *I JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST
> *


x2.


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Aug 27 2008, 11:42 PM~11457303
> *x2.
> *


X3


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Make It Rain... :yes:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 27 2008, 06:14 PM~11454736
> *:0
> *



hell i talked to some of the local guys that ain't on here 
and they said you can leave all that weight in fla ..........



but it's all cool with me bring what you got it all pays the same :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 28 2008, 05:42 PM~11463048
> *hell i talked to some of the local guys that ain't on here
> and they said you can leave all that weight in fla  ..........
> but it's all cool with me bring what you got it all pays the same  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## LatinaGina (Sep 15, 2006)

:wave: hola guys what tiem does the showfest end? Is it until or what tiem


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ends at 7 put you know how it goes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Almost here
hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11465335
> *Almost here
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *






:yes:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 28 2008, 04:30 PM~11462415
> *Make It Rain... :yes:
> *


dont say that or you talkin bout the strippers :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 29 2008, 07:25 AM~11469315
> *dont say that or you talkin bout the strippers :cheesy:
> *








Let's Go....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*OK HERE IT IS THE ONE WE BEEN WAITIN ON THE WORD 
FOR TORO FROM IMPALAS MAG. WILL BE HERE GETTIN 
DOWN WITH HIS LENS *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAG. 

IMPALAS MAG.

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS

DROP JAW 

AND SERVIN EM BY PATTI DUKES

THAT'S RIGHT YOU WILL ALSO BE ON SERVIN EM [/i]


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 29 2008, 12:53 PM~11472298
> *OK HERE IT IS THE ONE WE BEEN WAITIN ON THE WORD
> FOR TORO FROM IMPALAS MAG. WILL BE HERE GETTIN
> DOWN WITH HIS LENS
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

yeahhhhhhhhh
*OK HERE IT IS THE ONE WE BEEN WAITIN ON THE WORD 
FOR TORO FROM IMPALAS MAG. WILL BE HERE GETTIN 
DOWN WITH HIS LENS *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 29 2008, 04:05 PM~11472410
> *LOWRIDER MAG.
> 
> IMPALAS MAG.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 29 2008, 03:05 PM~11472410
> *LOWRIDER MAG.
> 
> 
> ...


what if i am only gettin a couple inches off the ground? will Patti let me on the video? 


whats the schedule look like? like what time does the hop start?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THEY SAY THE STORM MIGHT HIT THE LA AREA ON FRIDAY IT MIGHT BE A LEVEL 4 ON FRIDAY, HOPE WE DONT GET THAT NASTY RAIN AND FUCKED OUR EVENT UP!!!!!!!!! HOPE EVERY 1 N THE LA AREA BE SAFE AND DO THE RIGHT THING,


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 30 2008, 10:59 AM~11477832
> *THEY SAY THE STORM MIGHT HIT THE LA AREA ON FRIDAY IT MIGHT BE A LEVEL 4 ON FRIDAY, HOPE WE DONT GET THAT NASTY RAIN AND FUCKED OUR EVENT UP!!!!!!!!! HOPE EVERY 1 N THE LA AREA BE SAFE AND DO THE RIGHT THING,
> *




Why You Keep Worrying Bout The Weather??





BE THERE! RAIN OR SHINE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I HATE HATE DRIVING IN THE RAIN LOL DIPPIN IN THE LOW LO ON THE HIGHWAY UP TO THE A IN THE RAIN I HATE IT BUT WILL STILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 30 2008, 08:45 AM~11477953
> *I HATE HATE DRIVING IN THE RAIN LOL DIPPIN IN THE LOW LO ON THE HIGHWAY UP TO THE A IN THE RAIN I HATE IT BUT WILL STILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


What time yall going to touchdown in atl?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 30 2008, 02:41 PM~11478682
> *What time yall going to touchdown in atl?
> *


WE MIGHT LEAVE HERE ABOUT 9 MAYBE AND GET THERE WEN THE GATES OPEN, WAT BOUT U C?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T



GETTING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


1 MORE WEEK.............


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

$$$$ OBSESSION Fest sept -07-08 $$$$$$


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 30 2008, 02:13 PM~11479391
> *WE MIGHT LEAVE HERE ABOUT 9 MAYBE AND GET THERE WEN THE GATES OPEN, WAT BOUT U C?
> *


Dont know yet it will be early though,its going to take us a good 4 1/2 hours road time so i just got to set down and figure it out


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

next sunday.................................................................................... itz going down..................................................................................


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 31 2008, 01:16 PM~11483239
> *Dont know yet it will be early though,its going to take us a good 4 1/2 hours road time so i just got to set down and figure it out
> *


DAMN I THOUGH IT WOULD ONLY TAKE YALL LIKE 2 HOURS


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Sunday commerce Ga has 30% chance of rain (isolated thunder-storms)
high 88

:angry:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2008, 08:16 AM~11488433
> *Sunday commerce Ga has 30% chance of rain (isolated thunder-storms)
> high 88
> 
> ...


EVERYBODY PRAY FOR NO RAIN. I KNOW Y'ALL PRAY.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 1 2008, 07:05 AM~11488524
> *EVERYBODY PRAY FOR NO RAIN. I KNOW Y'ALL PRAY.
> *




:angel: x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2008, 09:16 AM~11488433
> *Sunday commerce Ga has 30% chance of rain (isolated thunder-storms)
> high 88
> 
> ...






:uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 1 2008, 08:21 AM~11488841
> *:angel: x2
> *


x3 4 and 5 :biggrin:


----------



## santanero (Jun 12, 2008)

traviesos c.c [/B]from the CITY OF GAINESVILLE ,GA (team C.O.G)bringing some hoppers, so out of town hoppers come up to tha "A" and show wat you got. we will have shit talk,inches and free chippin bowls :biggrin: so dont act like you got some high inches paint and chrome dont mean you gona hit back bumper :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

5 more dayz....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by santanero_@Sep 1 2008, 04:15 PM~11490832
> *traviesos c.c *from the CITY OF GAINESVILLE ,GA (team  C.O.G)bringing some hoppers, so out of town hoppers come up to tha "A" and show wat you got. we will have shit talk,inches and free chippin bowls :biggrin: so dont act like you got some high inches paint and chrome dont mean you gona hit back bumper :yessad:  :yessad:
> [/b]


 :0 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 1 2008, 04:23 PM~11491640
> *5 more dayz....
> *


:biggrin: who"z ready????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im ready to see these tight rides meet some good folks and see some action :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2008, 06:57 PM~11492822
> *im ready to see these tight rides meet some good folks and see some action :biggrin:
> *


PUTONGAMANO,,,,THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT,,,TILL THEN CUZZO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 29 2008, 01:53 PM~11472298
> *OK HERE IT IS THE ONE WE BEEN WAITIN ON THE WORD
> FOR TORO FROM IMPALAS MAG. WILL BE HERE GETTIN
> DOWN WITH HIS LENS
> ...


hell yeah...we are there for sure.....getting in at 5am on saturday..... this will be my first time in the area and can't wait to see what its all about..... gonna be a great time....can't wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

thats whats up


> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 2 2008, 10:08 AM~11496294
> *hell yeah...we are there for sure.....getting in at 5am on saturday..... this will be my first time in the area and can't wait to see what its all about..... gonna be a great time....can't wait.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 29 2008, 02:05 PM~11472410
> *LOWRIDER MAG.
> 
> IMPALAS MAG.
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 23 2008, 08:26 PM~11421315
> *MAKE SURE YOU COME BY THE BOOTH & PICK UP YOUR EVENT SHIRT
> AND ALSO YOUR RAFFLE TICKETS
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help with putting on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

]


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 02:47 PM~10933403
> *<span style='color:blue'> 59.95 PRICE
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

WUS UP ROB I C YOUR ASS!!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2008, 08:57 PM~11492822
> *im ready to see these tight rides meet some good folks and see some action :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
i'm ready


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

fck the rain we still coming


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 2 2008, 11:08 AM~11496294
> *hell yeah...we are there for sure.....getting in at 5am on saturday..... this will be my first time in the area and can't wait to see what its all about..... gonna be a great time....can't wait.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 2 2008, 07:13 PM~11500668
> *fck the rain we still coming
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT RIGTH THERE.
SEE YOU VATOS HERE THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 25 2008, 03:32 PM~11433321
> *we want to go just need to know who will be hopping
> *


We'll be there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WESTSIDE should be in the house ,no bad luck


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

I SEE NO RAIN FOR OUR FEST FELLAS SO LEST HAVE A GOOD ONE!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 2 2008, 07:55 PM~11502251
> *We'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHATS UP CUZZO! TILL THAN!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 2 2008, 08:04 PM~11502371
> *WESTSIDE should be in the house ,no bad luck
> *


THATS WHATS UP PINKY,,TILL THEN,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 1 2008, 06:54 PM~11492804
> *:biggrin: who"z ready????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 3 2008, 12:22 AM~11504107
> *:nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11502251
> *We'll be there
> *



THAT'S WHAT'S UP BEEN WAITIN ON THE WORD 
SEE YOU THERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_<span style='font-family:Optima'> 59.95 PRICE 
[/b][/quote]





THANKS AGAIN GUYS_


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 2 2008, 10:22 PM~11504107
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Does this mean ill get to finally see the first vert lac in person?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 3 2008, 04:33 PM~11509869
> *!!!!! OBSESSION FEST !!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hell yeah havent seen no rain in ga this whole week, its lookin hella good guys :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

getting close
charge them pilas clean them spokes and come on down.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 09:23 PM~9751628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YO, I should be there, like 2 oclock on Saturday, I am in room #141 at the Dadelion or however it is spelled. HOLLA TORO what up with the TECATEs hahahha


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 4 2008, 07:16 PM~11520880
> *YO, I should be there, like 2 oclock on Saturday, I am in room #141 at the Dadelion or however it is spelled.  HOLLA  TORO what up with the TECATEs hahahha
> *


I'm staying there too bro.....TECATES...Coronas....Mickey's....it's all good....can't wait to party with everyone over there.....


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

BIG FISH IS IN THE HOUSE .
TAKING FOOTAGE IN THE STREETS OF ATL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

what up........................ whats the weather lookin like up there


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: one more day TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 5 2008, 10:29 AM~11525868
> *what up........................ whats the weather lookin like up there
> *



mid to high 80's and no rain in sight all weekend can't ask for any thing better 
come on we waitin on you now


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 4 2008, 09:53 PM~11522355
> *BIG FISH IS IN THE HOUSE .
> TAKING FOOTAGE IN THE STREETS OF ATL
> *




*big fish is in town doin the damn thing and expects to see some ridin out there sat night *


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

'Sup Perry!! :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING GIVE ME A CALL

864-367-5986 PERRY 

404-427-7918 MANNY *_


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up everybody i'm here in the ATL from MIAMI , i came to check out the fest didn't bring a car but if is a good turn out i could probably talk MIAMI into coming up here next year. see ya'll out there sunday and so far it's been nothing but good weather up here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11526740
> *'Sup Perry!! :wave:
> *



what's up john you still makin it ????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 5 2008, 01:23 PM~11526296
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: one more day TTT
> *


HIT ME UP


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 5 2008, 11:28 AM~11526742
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING GIVE ME A CALL
> 
> 864-367-5986 PERRY
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

art call me


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Perry for all your hard work putting this thing together.


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 5 2008, 07:44 PM~11529942
> *Thanks Perry for all your hard work putting this thing together.
> *


TTT!!! Firme Estilo will be there sunday. we will be leaving central fla in a few hours.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

got the wedge loaded, heading out at 8am see ya soon


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 6 2008, 01:48 AM~11532631
> *got the wedge loaded, heading out at 8am see ya soon
> *


thats wus up pinky have a good trip :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 5 2008, 01:28 PM~11526742
> *IF ANYONE NEEDS ANYTHING GIVE ME A CALL
> 
> 864-367-5986 PERRY
> ...


I NEED SOME BEER QUICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON MY WAY IN ABOUT 10 MINUTES, SEE YOU GUYS LATER THIS AFTERNOON.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

hell yea its finnally time...............got 2 more from florida drivg up there.......its goin to be a long drive on 13's..........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Sep 5 2008, 10:28 PM~11530727
> *TTT!!! Firme Estilo will be there sunday. we will be leaving central fla in a few hours.
> *


sho you right ray ray :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 6 2008, 09:19 AM~11533792
> *hell yea its finnally time...............got 2 more from florida drivg up there.......its goin to be a long drive on 13's..........
> *


 :0 I bet it will be well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 6 2008, 05:49 AM~11533594
> *I NEED SOME BEER QUICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ON MY WAY IN ABOUT 10 MINUTES, SEE YOU GUYS LATER THIS AFTERNOON.
> *





X2.... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

about 15 miles to the hotel :biggrin: what's goin down tonight?????


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

What's the weather like down there?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 6 2008, 05:00 PM~11535670
> *What's the weather like down there?
> *


sunny and nice


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 6 2008, 02:08 PM~11535713
> *sunny and nice
> *


 :angry: Just stopped raining here!!! Its like a swamp! :angry: How the fuck did the weather get so bad up this way? :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11535859
> *:angry: Just stopped raining here!!! Its like a swamp!  :angry: How the fuck did the weather get so bad up this way?  :angry:
> *


that bitch Hana. Drive out of it and head down here


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11535859
> *:angry: Just stopped raining here!!! Its like a swamp!  :angry: How the fuck did the weather get so bad up this way?  :angry:
> *


9 inches of rain..... damn dude .....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

who is down there now with a laptop ?? what is it looking like so far?

Just debating on trying to check it out in the A M ??

Debating.

Only a 2.5 hour ride from me


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 6 2008, 07:25 PM~11536355
> *who is down there now with a laptop ??  what is it looking like so far?
> 
> Just debating on trying to check it out in the A M ??
> ...


only seen what's at the hotel so far ...... I'd say 10-15 cars


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 6 2008, 08:50 PM~11536735
> *only seen what's at the hotel so far ...... I'd say 10-15 cars
> *


ok so make that 15-20


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

are you at the dandelion?

just got a call about about 4 or 5 different states on the license plates??


we need updates in order to recruit some semi locals.........


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 6 2008, 09:14 PM~11536864
> *are you at the dandelion?
> 
> just got a call about about 4 or 5 different states on the license plates??
> ...


yea thats where we are. Party in the back lot :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I know Westside Lowriders, all the way from Hamilton Ohio, brought a three car wedge... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Sep 7 2008, 02:11 AM~11538461
> *I know Westside Lowriders, all the way from Hamilton Ohio, brought a three car wedge... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

whaddup Johnny is it worth rolling?


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

crowd got large last night! so should be a good turn out.. all i know the obsession cc can make some mean tacos,right on tha spot.....good hook up homies....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

word


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

i would say so for 2.5 hours, man alot came in last night,gonna be good....


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like this is gonna be good


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 7 2008, 09:22 AM~11539009
> *crowd got large last night! so should be a good turn out..  all i know the obsession cc can make some mean tacos,right on tha spot.....good hook up homies....
> *


indeed. I guess I'm too white for them tacos, I took one bite and thought my whole head was on fire


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11535859
> *:angry: Just stopped raining here!!! Its like a swamp!  :angry: How the fuck did the weather get so bad up this way?  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

it was a good turn out them firme estilo boys did the damn thing out there with the hopping


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Gotta give it to the Obsession crew, they put on a hell of a show, it was hotter than hell, but everything was done first class. Thanks to everyone that made it happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Sep 6 2008, 08:01 PM~11536795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. damn good show


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11542062
> *:biggrin:  not a fucking working ice machine within miles though  :biggrin:
> *


Indeed LOL


I'd like to give Obsession much props for putting on a GREAT event. Had a blast and will definately be making the trip every year. Well worth the 8.5 hour drive on 13's. Heading back now  Florida definately took the hop all around :biggrin: A lot of clean ass rides out there and I probably got around 250 pics I gotta go through and upload tomorrow


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Yea we had alot of fun,hot wasnt the word for that shit i took my wife beater off and it still looks like i got it on  ill deff be back next year


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Man it was hot. But a great time. big ups O. Yall noys put it on.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

yea it was definately hot but not as hot as the Blvd Aces picnic in Miami in June


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Sep 7 2008, 07:48 PM~11542019
> *it was a good turn out them firme estilo boys did the damn thing out there with the hopping
> *


X2 and show cars this was my favorite.....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 7 2008, 08:59 PM~11542448
> *X2  and show cars this was my favorite.....
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was clear as hell along with the 63 from Individuals


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got back home.
Props for a great show!
I had a really good time.
Lots of really nice cars!
The green 62 was definately clean.
I really like that impala hardtop with the hardline setup in it too from Ohio.
Good seeing and chatting with everyone!
Can't wait till next year!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 7 2008, 09:18 PM~11542568
> *Just got back home.
> Props for a great show!
> I had a really good time.
> ...


damn homie, didn't realize you came out


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

yeah I was a little late but did make it!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MORE PICS!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

PICS!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Screw The Guy Who Won Both The Pump And Adex In The Raffle... :biggrin: 



It Was Rigged I Tell Ya, RIGGED! :roflmao:





Congrats To The Homie From Layedback Luxuries... :thumbsup:






Lucky Bastard... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW, what a time, had to get out of there, but what a night before the show, I am still hung over. Thank god for Flying J bathrooms. THanks again for a great time


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11542801
> *Screw The Guy Who Won Both The Pump And Adex In The Raffle...  :biggrin:
> It Was Rigged I Tell Ya, RIGGED!  :roflmao:
> Congrats To The Homie From Layedback Luxuries... :thumbsup:
> ...


LOL right! I was waiting for him to win the rotisserie too. 

My pics will be up tomorrow


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11542840
> *LOL right! I was waiting for him to win the rotisserie too.
> 
> *





:angry: 




I Needed That ADEX...  






:roflmao:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2008, 06:50 PM~11542839
> *WOW, what a time, had to get out of there, but what a night before the show, I am still hung over.  Thank god for Flying J bathrooms.  THanks again for a great time
> *


whats up dirty, man it was crazy at tha hotel, man it was a blast.... cool to hang out bro....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

who won the rotis?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11542839
> *WOW, what a time, had to get out of there, but what a night before the show, I am still hung over.  Thank god for Flying J bathrooms.  THanks again for a great time
> *




:420:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11542839
> *WOW, what a time, had to get out of there, but what a night before the show, I am still hung over.  Thank god for Flying J bathrooms.  THanks again for a great time
> *


fool you were tore up last night too. Glad to see you made it back to VA safe homie. Good hangin out with you again. Big props to you homie for everything you did in Iraq :worship:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11542856
> *who won the rotis?
> *


the younger guy at the T&D/ Pro Hopper booth


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

man those burgers were pretty good too man I am so burnt

Hotlanta aint no joke.


----------



## abbeyg123 (May 10, 2008)

IT TURNED OUT TO BE A GOOD SHOW ALL AROUND!!!! GOOD JOB HOMIES!!


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11542763
> *MORE PICS!!
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 7 2008, 08:52 PM~11542855
> *whats up dirty, man it was crazy at tha hotel, man it was a blast.... cool to hang out bro....
> *


Yeah dogg, it was good hanging out, I think I drank too much!!! MAYBE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 7 2008, 08:55 PM~11542884
> *fool you were tore up last night too. Glad to see you made it back to VA safe homie. Good hangin out with you again. Big props to you homie for everything you did in Iraq :worship:
> *


FOR SURE dogg, appreciate the love, I will hit yall up when I get back to the VILLE


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11542910
> *man those burgers were pretty good too man I am so burnt
> 
> Hotlanta aint no joke.
> *


yea man i :biggrin: had to stop by tha burn center in augusta! lol lol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2008, 10:05 PM~11542995
> *FOR SURE dogg, appreciate the love, I will hit yall up when I get back to the VILLE
> *


indeed, do that for sure


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 7 2008, 10:06 PM~11543006
> *yea man i :biggrin:  had to stop by tha burn center in augusta! lol lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 7 2008, 09:43 PM~11542772
> *PICS!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11543126


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 7 2008, 06:22 AM~11539009
> *crowd got large last night! so should be a good turn out..  all i know the obsession cc can make some mean tacos,right on tha spot.....good hook up homies....
> *


nice meeting you homie.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

sumbitch we just lost an axle bearing :angry:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 7 2008, 11:52 PM~11543954
> *sumbitch we just lost an axle bearing :angry:
> *


we hand one go to deam :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Sep 8 2008, 12:16 AM~11544221
> *we hand one go to deam :angry:
> *


we're in Perry, where are you?


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 8 2008, 12:26 AM~11544337
> *we're in Perry, where are you?
> *


at home


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Sep 8 2008, 01:10 AM~11544788
> *at home
> *


lucky :angry:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

We had a great time at the show.. We sweat to death but loved everybit of it.. Big ups to obsession. The food was great.. i had my fair share of hotdogs and cokes . It was defenitaly worth the ride and breaking down 5 times! lol.. once on the way there and 4 times on the way back.. 

And it was once again great to be able to put Cars and L.I.L. names with faces.. Now i see who be talking all that shit!


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 8 2008, 12:00 AM~11545556
> *We had a great time at the show.. We sweat  to death but loved everybit of it.. Big ups to obsession. The food was great.. i had my fair share of hotdogs and cokes . It was defenitaly worth the ride and breaking down 5 times! lol.. once on the way there and 4 times on the way back..
> 
> And it was once again great to be able to put Cars and L.I.L. names with faces.. Now i see who be talking all that shit!
> *



LOL!!!! I wished I would've gotten there early!! I was trying to finish my car, but it didn't happen. I got there right when the hop was starting. But glad you made it back home(after all the breakdowns).


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 7 2008, 10:06 PM~11543006
> *yea man i :biggrin:  had to stop by tha burn center in augusta! lol lol
> *


True that. Im all wrapped in gauze this AM. How bout plant some tree for some shade :biggrin: It was good meeting you


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11542801
> *Screw The Guy Who Won Both The Pump And Adex In The Raffle...  :biggrin:
> It Was Rigged I Tell Ya, RIGGED!  :roflmao:
> Congrats To The Homie From Layedback Luxuries... :thumbsup:
> ...



HEY HE WAS RIDING WIF ME I DROP HIM OFF AT A TRUK STOP AND MASHED OUT WIF HIS PUMPS AND ADEX :biggrin:  ITS MINE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0 HAHA



MAN I WANNA GIVE IT UP TO THE HOLE OBSESSION C.C. FOR HAVING A HELLA FEST ,FOOD,CARS,HOPPIN CONTEST,BAD BITCHS WALKING AROUND SHIT JUST A ALL OUT GOOD ASS TIME BIG PROPZ HOMIES THANX FOR HAVING US WESTSIDERS CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YRS MAKE IT HAPPEN N A N BIG WAY OBSESSION :thumbsup: 

YO IT WAS GOOD MEETING EVERYONE PUTTING MORE FACES B HIND THESE LIL NAMES :cheesy: 

ILL POST UP SUM PCS LATER ......


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HEY GUYS JUST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT 
AND HELPED SUPPORT THE SHOW IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER 
GLAD TO SEE EVERY ONE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME 
SO EVERY ONE THINKS WE SHOULD DO THIS AGAIN NEXT YEAR????


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 08:27 AM~11546084
> *HEY GUYS JUST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT
> AND HELPED SUPPORT THE SHOW IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER
> GLAD TO SEE EVERY ONE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME
> ...



SGIT EVERY YR DONT STOP CUZ IT ONLY GETS BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!



BIG UP MY LOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 11 2008, 11:23 PM~11321096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Obsession, thanks for the good time. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THE GATES WERE WIDE OPEN?????????????????????????????????


OLLIE OLLIE OG COME OUT WHEE EVER U ARE????????????


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SURE AM GLAD I DIDN'T PUT MORE INCH'S ON THAT STICK 
BECAUSE NO DREAM TEAM IN SIGHT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11542839
> *WOW, what a time, had to get out of there, but what a night before the show, I am still hung over.  Thank god for Flying J bathrooms.  THanks again for a great time
> *


GOOD MEETING YOU IN PERSON HOMIE.


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

SURE AM GLAD I DIDN'T PUT MORE INCH'S ON THAT STICK 
BECAUSE NO DREAM TEAM IN SIGHT [/size][/color]
[/quote]


:dunno: Too much hype!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> SURE AM GLAD I DIDN'T PUT MORE INCH'S ON THAT STICK
> BECAUSE NO DREAM TEAM IN SIGHT [/size][/color]


 :dunno: Too much hype!!!!
[/quote]
:rant: :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> SURE AM GLAD I DIDN'T PUT MORE INCH'S ON THAT STICK
> BECAUSE NO DREAM TEAM IN SIGHT [/size][/color]


:dunno: Too much hype!!!!
[/quote]


WELL I GUESS WHEN YOU ON THAT SIDE OF THE EARTH 
IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BIG BAD M 


BUT ON THIS SIDE OF THE EARTH THE BIG BAD O HAS THIS SHIT ON LOCK


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Had good and Hot time yesterday good to see some people I haven't met yet. Obsession once again put it down. To bad the boys from VA could'nt come, but hope there safe from the storm. Cripn good to see you again to bad we didn't have time to go tippin.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2008, 10:04 AM~11546419
> *Had good and Hot time yesterday good to see some people I haven't met yet. Obsession once again put it down. To bad the boys from VA could'nt come, but hope there safe from the storm. Cripn good to see you again to bad we didn't have time to go tippin.
> *


GOOD C N U AGAIN TO HOMIE YEAH I WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE YESTERDAY BUT SHIT WELL GET UP AGAIN AND TEAR UP THE BULLY  LOC 

STAY UP HOMIE KEEP IT LOW.. ILL HIT U UP........


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2008, 08:04 AM~11546419
> *Had good and Hot time yesterday good to see some people I haven't met yet. Obsession once again put it down. To bad the boys from VA could'nt come, but hope there safe from the storm. Cripn good to see you again to bad we didn't have time to go tippin.
> *



YOU TWO FOOLS NEED TO LEAVE THEM COWS ALONE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 10:11 AM~11546453
> *YOU TWO FOOLS NEED TO LEAVE THEM COWS ALONE
> *


???????????????? :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2008, 08:12 AM~11546456
> *???????????????? :uh:
> *



YOU FUCKERS TALKIN ABOUT TIPPIN RIGHT ....LOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

> :dunno: Too much hype!!!!


WELL I GUESS WHEN YOU ON THAT SIDE OF THE EARTH 
IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BIG BAD M 
BUT ON THIS SIDE OF THE EARTH THE BIG BAD O HAS THIS SHIT ON LOCK
[/quote]
x2


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 09:11 AM~11546453
> *YOU TWO FOOLS NEED TO LEAVE THEM COWS ALONE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Cripn8ez always wanting to tip some cows. Not too many farms back in LA. :biggrin: 

I had a blast at my first Obsession fest.It was cool putting a few faces with the screen names on here.Big ups to Perry and all the boys for putting on a GREAT show.The hop was nice,the weather was hot,and the food was a plenty.I must have worn my lucky socks on suday when I won the Adex dump and chrome pump that were being raffled away.Thanks again for a great weekend and one of the best picnics ever to go down. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 10:18 AM~11546490
> *YOU FUCKERS TALKIN ABOUT TIPPIN RIGHT ....LOL
> *


not cow tippin, country ass.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bullshit had happend last minute fucked everything up :angry:  :angry:    we be there next year 4 sure, soory to the guys i was suppose to get up with and do biznaz with


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 8 2008, 10:25 AM~11547322
> *not cow tippin, country ass.
> *



don't get mad that i caught you slippin on your tippin :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 01:42 PM~11548042
> *don't get mad that i caught you slippin on your tippin :biggrin:
> *


you must have not seen me as I was leaving


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 8 2008, 02:16 PM~11548342
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Obsession to the top :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Sep 7 2008, 08:52 PM~11542856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i forgot to give the homie instructions so if anyone has his contact info either call or pm me. Tommy 423 7826322


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

his name is scott something he is a freind of tradd's from tnd customs
he builds hotrods and shit i think is what he said


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 05:27 AM~11546084
> *HEY GUYS JUST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT
> AND HELPED SUPPORT THE SHOW IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER
> GLAD TO SEE EVERY ONE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> WELL I GUESS WHEN YOU ON THAT SIDE OF THE EARTH
> IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BIG BAD M
> BUT ON THIS SIDE OF THE EARTH THE BIG BAD O HAS THIS SHIT ON LOCK


x2
[/quote]
x3
I was looking forward to seeing the "BIG M" showing. Oh well, maybe they will have it together next year :thumbsup: Perry, why didnt you tell us lazy folk to bring a golfcart? :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> x2


x3
I was looking forward to seeing the "BIG M" showing. Oh well, maybe they will have it together next year :thumbsup: Perry, why didnt you tell us lazy folk to bring a golfcart? :biggrin:
[/quote]


man there was no way i could have done everything 
with out that bitch and my truck that's a big ass place


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

i had a good time
3 years i been going to the OBSESSION FEST 
every year it's getting bigger and bigger


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

golfcart
how much are them i need 1 too  
are do they rent them out


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11548800
> *golfcart
> how much are them i need 1 too
> are do they rent them out
> *



I GOT MY OWN NOT SURE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 8 2008, 08:15 AM~11546237
> *GOOD MEETING YOU IN PERSON HOMIE.
> *


YEAH FOR SURE HOME, GOOD MEETING YA. I STILL THINK FOOLS NEED SOME LAYITLOW SHIRTS AND SHIT


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11548906
> *YEAH FOR SURE HOME, GOOD MEETING YA.  I STILL THINK FOOLS NEED SOME LAYITLOW SHIRTS AND SHIT
> *


 :0 

it was nice talking to you
ttt
nice time we talk more


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

big thanx to everybody that showed up and make this fest what it was and what it;s gonna be next year.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11548936
> *big thanx to everybody that showed up and make this fest what it was and what it;s gonna be next year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FUCK THAT BIG UPS TOO THE HOMIE ON THE GRILLE THAT HOOKED ME UP!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 8 2008, 01:38 PM~11549093
> *FUCK THAT BIG UPS TOO THE HOMIE ON THE GRILLE THAT HOOKED ME UP!!!!!
> *



MARIO HE'S THE OFFICIAL OBSESSION COOK


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 03:40 PM~11549112
> *MARIO HE'S THE OFFICIAL OBSESSION COOK
> *


And a very cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you to all the sponsors and vendors that came out....

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS  for traveling the distance. 

MOST IMPORTANT TO ALL OUR OBSESSION FAMILY MEMBERS for supporting us 

and helping us making the event what it is. There is always room for 

Improvement, and believe we will do our best to make it happen. 

if any questions,comments or feedback for next year, please advice.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 8 2008, 12:02 PM~11547145
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Cripn8ez always wanting to tip some cows. Not too many farms back in LA. :biggrin:
> 
> I had a blast at my first Obsession fest.It was cool putting a few faces with the screen names on here.Big ups to Perry and all the boys for putting on a GREAT show.The hop was nice,the weather was hot,and the food was a plenty.I must have worn my lucky socks on suday when I won the Adex dump and chrome pump that were being raffled away.Thanks again for a great weekend and one of the best picnics ever to go down. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *






:uh: 







:machinegun:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11548936
> *big thanx to everybody that showed up and make this fest what it was and what it;s gonna be next year.
> *


Love that Blue, Edgar!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 8 2008, 03:38 PM~11549093
> *FUCK THAT BIG UPS TOO THE HOMIE ON THE GRILLE THAT HOOKED ME UP!!!!!
> *
















> *Thanks to the master chef for almost fryin himself over that grill to bring the show the best damm burgers anyone could ask for.*




Great Job Tocayo... :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

> x2


x3
I was looking forward to seeing the "BIG M" showing. Oh well, maybe they will have it together next year :thumbsup: Perry, why didnt you tell us lazy folk to bring a golfcart? :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

all i got to say is:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I DO NOT KNOW WHY EVERYONE WAS SAYING IT WAS SO HOT, SHIT I WAS KINDA COLD OUT THERE. COMPARED TO 135 DEGREES IN IRAQ AND KUWAIT


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 8 2008, 05:56 PM~11550717
> *I DO NOT KNOW WHY EVERYONE WAS SAYING IT WAS SO HOT, SHIT I WAS KINDA COLD OUT THERE. COMPARED TO 135 DEGREES IN IRAQ AND KUWAIT
> *


yea, but i am white, iraqis are brown and dont burn. my face looks like candy apple red paint!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 12:42 PM~11548042
> *don't get mad that i caught you slippin on your tippin :biggrin:
> *


Perry was out there regulating on the non-photographers. he was like "if youre not apart of the press then get out!" hahahahah


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2008, 04:47 PM~11550172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great job to the cooks i know they had the hottest job out there. but one question: what was the jose quervo and crown royal doing by the hamburger meat?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 8 2008, 06:00 PM~11550758
> *yea, but i am white, iraqis are brown and dont burn. my face looks like candy apple red paint!
> *


hahahahahaha YEAH NO SHIT, I WAS LIKE DAMN I KNOW I JUST GOT BACK, BUT DAMN IT IS DOING PRETTY GOOD OUT THERE IN ATLANTA FOR REAL, GOT A NICE TAN


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 8 2008, 06:07 PM~11550821
> *hahahahahaha YEAH NO SHIT, I WAS LIKE DAMN I KNOW I JUST GOT BACK, BUT DAMN IT IS DOING PRETTY GOOD OUT THERE IN ATLANTA FOR REAL, GOT A NICE TAN
> *


i didnt mind the heat. there was plenty of free water so that was good. i will make sure to bring the sunscreen next time


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

Gawt Damn!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 8 2008, 02:22 PM~11548400
> *and i forgot to give the homie instructions so if anyone has his contact info either call or pm me.  Tommy 423 7826322
> *


You built that? top notch work homie :thumbsup: i took pics of it just in case I ever need to build one :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great pix man!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 8 2008, 06:36 PM~11551047
> *You built that? top notch work homie :thumbsup:  i took pics of it just in case I ever need to build one :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, just hit me up if you ever need any details


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 8 2008, 08:16 PM~11551443
> *thanks man,  just hit me up if you ever need any details
> *


will do, a couple of us were sweatin it :biggrin: clean ass welds


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 8 2008, 07:00 PM~11550758
> *yea, but i am white, iraqis are brown and dont burn. my face looks like candy apple red paint!
> *




:roflmao:



:wave:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11551755
> *:roflmao:
> :wave:
> *


whats up Scrilla? :biggrin: good to meet you. wheres 64 CRAWLING at? i didnt see him all day


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11551874
> *whats up Scrilla? :biggrin:  good to meet you. wheres 64 CRAWLING at?  i didnt see him all day
> *





That Fool Was A No Show Like Always... :roflmao:



He Only E-Thugs, Its Tooo Dangerous In Real Life... :rofl:



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA... :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11551911
> *That Fool Was A No Show Like Always... :roflmao:
> He Only E-Thugs, Its Tooo Dangerous In Real Life... :rofl:
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAA...  :roflmao:
> *


has he been online yet? i havent seen him on here. sucks for him, he sounded like he really was wanting to come.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 8 2008, 09:08 PM~11551965
> *has he been online yet? i havent seen him on here. sucks for him, he sounded like he really was wanting to come.
> *




He PMd Me Earlier.... :yes:



Something Happened Last Minute That Forced Him Not To Come... IDK The Details But He Seemed Pissed...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2008, 08:16 PM~11552051
> *He PMd Me Earlier....    :yes:
> Something Happened Last Minute That Forced Him Not To Come... IDK The Details But He Seemed Pissed...
> *


he was missed  Maybe next time for ya Crawling! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE???????? well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????  well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *





It Was Nice Meeting You Homie... Now Where The Pics At? :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????  well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *







toro for real player i really app. everything you did and went through 
this weekend ...guys you don't know all the details but this man really 
saved my ass this weekend and for that he has a freind for life 
toro if there is ever anything i can do give me a call you got 
the ## homie you welcome at my house anytime bro thanks again :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 08:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????   well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *


AH MY BAD DOGG....SEE WHAT HAD HAPPENED!!!!!

YOU KNOW HOW ROLLRZ DO IT TORO, PARTY AND DRINK TILL AINT NO MORE LIQOUR. THOUGH I GOTTA GET BACK IN SHAPE BEFORE LAS VEGAS OR I AM GONNA BE FUCKING HURTING


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 06:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????  well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2008, 09:54 PM~11552424
> *It Was Nice Meeting You Homie... Now Where The Pics At?  :cheesy:
> *



X100


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2008, 11:55 PM~11553730
> *X100
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2008, 11:55 PM~11553733
> *:biggrin:
> *



CHROME????????? HAHA LOL J/K 




GOOD MEETING EVERYONE, ONCE AGAIN BEST SHOW SINCE I LEFT LA.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



PERRY :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


YO THAT LINE UP U CATS HAD(OBSESSION CC) FUCCIN NICE REAL TALK....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????  well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *


toro see you in vages :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????  well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *


Nice Meeting you Homie See you next year :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY BODY WHO CAME OUT TO OBSESSION FEST 2008. WE HAD A GREAT TIME, AND WE LOOK FOWARD TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS FOR 2009. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM OUR SPONORS, FELLOW CAR CLUBS, FRIENDS AND FAMILY. WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR AT OBSESSION FEST 2009!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

great show guys, glad we made the trip, and next year we will bring some hoppers for sure  
and pinky jr was real pumped about performing on stage, thanks for that :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 9 2008, 09:35 AM~11557126
> *great show guys, glad we made the trip, and next year we will bring some hoppers for sure
> and pinky jr was real pumped about performing on stage, thanks for that  :biggrin:
> *



jason you the man bro if you ever need anything you got the ###


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 9 2008, 11:35 AM~11557126
> *great show guys, glad we made the trip, and next year we will bring some hoppers for sure
> and pinky jr was real pumped about performing on stage, thanks for that  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you!!!!


> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11551427
> *great pix man!
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

thanxz for pullin 2gether like butt cheeks fellas,,c all tha hard work pays off,,,way to do it "OBSESSION"


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 8 2008, 07:29 PM~11552769
> *AH MY BAD DOGG....SEE WHAT HAD HAPPENED!!!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW HOW ROLLRZ DO IT TORO, PARTY AND DRINK TILL AINT NO MORE LIQOUR.  THOUGH I GOTTA GET BACK IN SHAPE BEFORE LAS VEGAS OR I AM GONNA BE FUCKING HURTING
> *


 :biggrin: WUS GOOD DIRTY,THANKZ FOR THA CORONAS,,NEXT TYME ITS ON ME!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 9 2008, 03:50 PM~11559637
> *:biggrin: WUS GOOD DIRTY,THANKZ FOR THA CORONAS,,NEXT TYME ITS ON ME!!!
> *


SHIT NO PROBLEM HOMIE, IT IS ALL GOOD, IT WAS NICE TALKING WITH YOU AND HANGING OUT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11552346
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT'S UUUPPPPP EVERYONE????????  well.....I first gotta say.....you guys and gals got some bad ass rides in that neck of the woods and I also have to add that the dedication, unity, friendship, and hospitality that I saw over the past few days was off the chain........I want to thank Perry and the Obsession crew for making it possible to be at the event and to throw an event that brought in cars and people from literaly hours and hours away......Manny...you da man....can't wait to visit CLUB OBSESSION again.....to all the Obsession Family...a big shout out for taking care of Toro this weekend...and Dirty....next time you are gonna give me Crown Royal and Coke, put some soda in it...."just stir it," he says.....damn those 4 cups got me a little spinning and thanks for the Corona at 8 am..what a way to start the morning..heheheh...can't wait to go back.....and even though the airlines messed up and sent my luggage to Dallas Texas...the Obession boys took care of everything.....Jose..sorry for making you wait 3 hours at the airport bro......I just got home at 2 pm today and have never felt so tired after a show, but I gotta admit, this was one of the more enjoyable events that I've been to.....
> *


Good meeting you this weekend homie, Yea you gotta watch out for Dirty that fool was tore down himself. he even dropped one of his nice Crown glasses with a full drink right by my feet :angry: . Anyway glad you made it out homie and I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Sep 9 2008, 05:38 AM~11556126
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY BODY WHO CAME OUT TO OBSESSION FEST 2008.  WE HAD A GREAT TIME, AND WE LOOK FOWARD TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS FOR 2009.  THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM OUR SPONORS, FELLOW CAR CLUBS, FRIENDS AND FAMILY.  WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR AT OBSESSION FEST 2009!
> *


thanxz to u for having such a great event. we had a blast very well worth the drive  looking foward 2 next year


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11560296
> *Good meeting you this weekend homie, Yea you gotta watch out for Dirty that fool was tore down himself. he even dropped one of his nice Crown glasses with a full drink right by my feet :angry: . Anyway glad you made it out homie and I can't wait to see your pics
> *


DAMN FOOL PUT ME ON BLAST, HAHAHAHAHA. SORRY DOGG, SEND ME THE CLEANING BILL. IT IS ALL GOOD


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

MIKE U RETARTDED, LIKE BUTT CHECKS HOMIE?


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Sep 9 2008, 03:45 PM~11560535
> *MIKE U RETARTDED, LIKE BUTT CHECKS HOMIE?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2008, 06:42 PM~11560514
> *DAMN FOOL PUT ME ON BLAST, HAHAHAHAHA.  SORRY DOGG, SEND ME THE CLEANING BILL.  IT IS ALL GOOD
> *


Yea I did :biggrin: LOL it's all good homie, just get me some Heineken's next time instead of all that butt light :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 9 2008, 08:29 PM~11561335
> *Yea I did  :biggrin:  LOL it's all good homie, just get me some Heineken's next time instead of all that butt light :biggrin:
> *





:barf:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 9 2008, 08:34 PM~11561386
> *:barf:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 9 2008, 04:39 PM~11560488
> *thanxz to u for having such a great event. we had a blast very well worth the drive   looking foward 2 next year
> *




hey fool let me know about that shit in oct 
like asap fool 864-367-5986


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 9 2008, 06:29 PM~11561335
> *Yea I did  :biggrin:  LOL it's all good homie, just get me some Heine next time instead of all that butt  :biggrin:
> *



you no that gross you guys should do this in pms or something 
shit is just nasty damn :angry: 













































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

TWIN


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11560296
> *Good meeting you this weekend homie, Yea you gotta watch out for Dirty that fool was tore down himself. he even dropped one of his nice Crown glasses with a full drink right by my feet :angry: . Anyway glad you made it out homie and I can't wait to see your pics
> *


was dirty the dude that skipped everbody in the hot dog line? he had a bud light in his hand was pretty tore up. he said come by his ride and he would give us some shots. lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 9 2008, 08:09 PM~11562313
> *was dirty the dude that skipped everbody in the hot dog line? he had a bud light in his hand was pretty tore up. he said come by his ride and he would give us some shots. lol
> *



no he had no ride there big ass tall cracker


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 9 2008, 09:17 PM~11562391
> *no he had no ride there big ass tall cracker
> *


oh, i think i saw him. dang there were a lot of crackers. it was good to see all the brown, black, white, yellows and reds.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

big props to the white lady servin up the hot dogs and hamburgers... she almost skipped me when passin up the hamburgers but i got the last one


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i know some of u fuckers got video footage f the hop..for those who werent privaledged enuff to attend


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## bluejuice (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## bluejuice (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## bluejuice (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

OBESSION C.C.


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

obsession :0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Sep 10 2008, 12:30 PM~11567014
> *  OBESSION C.C.
> *


i thought yous wers in Obsession CC?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 9 2008, 09:10 PM~11561719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 12 2008, 04:19 PM~11587725
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> ...



damn fool you just now saw that hell i forgot about it....lolol


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11589076
> *damn fool you just now saw that hell i forgot about it....lolol
> *


I'm a little slow sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluejuice_@Sep 10 2008, 11:10 AM~11566452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 12 2008, 10:08 PM~11589346
> *:0
> *


good seein you again Ruben


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 8 2008, 06:27 AM~11546084
> *HEY GUYS JUST LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT
> AND HELPED SUPPORT THE SHOW IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER
> GLAD TO SEE EVERY ONE HAD SUCH A GOOD TIME
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 4 2008, 07:26 PM~10573835
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>for all their help with putting on this years
> festival with your help it makes it a lot easier thanks again
> *


THANKS AGAIN GUYS


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Sep 12 2008, 09:11 PM~11589370
> *good seein you again Ruben
> *


ttt you too


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*I GUESS IT'S TIME TO LET THIS DIE THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND TO EVERYONE ELSE ALSO SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR I WILL START WORKIN ON NEXT YEAR AROUND FEB UNTIL THEN ....*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 14 2008, 03:06 PM~11599259
> *I GUESS IT'S TIME TO LET THIS DIE THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND TO EVERYONE ELSE ALSO SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR I WILL START WORKIN ON NEXT YEAR AROUND FEB UNTIL THEN ....
> *


 :thumbsup: DEDICATED C.C. will be there for sure again


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 9 2008, 09:17 PM~11562391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO that was not me, if I would have been me, I would have had a CORONA


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 15 2008, 06:51 PM~11610709
> *WHO YOU CALLING A CRACKER, that is half Cracker, Black, Mexican, Northern Cheyenne
> 
> NO that was not me, if I would have been me, I would have had a CORONA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11610709
> *
> NO that was not me, if I would have been me, I would have had a CORONA
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low350_@Sep 16 2008, 08:46 PM~11620060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOK AT THAT FOOL WITH THE LOCS ON HE REPIN HIS CLUB AND HIS CITY HARD :biggrin:


----------



## Spaghetti Junction (Sep 17, 2008)

How do I get to your pics?  




> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 PM~9751279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spaghetti Junction_@Sep 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11669884
> *How do I get to your pics?
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## santanero (Jun 12, 2008)

YOU KOCK DUDE!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

tttSEPT 27 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Mar 8 2009, 09:35 AM~13215332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------

